# Loose stitching - would you be bothered?



## Iluvbags

All of those who own this bag  
(and have WORN it --LOL) can you please comment here whether you've had problems w. the stitching coming loose. 


I just heard of _another _case of loose stitching on the new style of the expandable and I may shy away from getting one.  I wanted a flap.

Just trying to see if this is something inevitable that will happen w/ this bag once its worn on a regualr basis.


Only comment here is you have the bag and have actually _used_ it before.  Because from what I've heard---the bags don't come NEW w/ loose stiching as a defect------

its someting that has been happening over time


thanks!!!


----------



## south

I have the tote and have used it almost everyday for the past 2 weeks.  No stitching problems thus far.


----------



## lulilu

I have last season's tote (same stitching) and have had no problems at all -- still looks like new.


----------



## Iluvbags

^^^That's good to hear......

Anyone else?


----------



## clk55girl

I have the white, red, and brown exp flaps and haven't had any problems w/loose stitching.  I adore this bag so much and decided that I had to have the brown, again.


----------



## luv4bags

Wow good for you because I loved the brown on you!



clk55girl said:


> I have the white, red, and brown exp flaps and haven't had any problems w/loose stitching. I adore this bag so much and decided that I had to have the brown, again.


----------



## jen0575

i have the black expandable flap. havent had problems so far


----------



## Clandy

I have the beige expandable flap. I have had no problems with the stitching and I am much less careful with it than I am with my flaps and reissues.


----------



## Claudia

i am so cheered up by everyone's posts that they have had no problems, that's great.  I hate to be the bringer of bad tidings, but when i was in Saks last week, admiring the dark brown expandable tote, a few stitches were unraveling as the SA and I spoke about it.  hopefully this was an isolated incident and maybe someone looking at the bag before me snagged a fingernail on it or something.  i ADORE this bag but i am hard on my bags so it may be a problem for me to own one (and a prob financially too, right now   )


----------



## roey

Saks ordered the dark brown expandable tote?  Damian, our resident Saks s/a, told me Saks did not order the tote in brown, only red and black (and maybe white?).


----------



## Beach Bum

^Saks HAS the Expandable FLAP IN BROWN..NOT THE tote..its confusing..LOL!
I got my brown expand. flap from Damian..so I know!!!


----------



## rollergirl

clk55girl said:


> I have the white, red, and brown exp flaps and haven't had any problems w/loose stitching. I adore this bag so much and decided that I had to have the brown, again.


 
Brown, did you say?  For some reason, that makes me happy!


----------



## clk55girl

*luv4bags*: Aww, thank you!  

*Debbie*:  LOL!  I could not get that chocolate brown color out of my mind and I'm SO happy that the bag is back where she belongs.  How's your brown doing?


----------



## roey

That's what I thought Jill!  Damian knows his stuff so I figured Claudia may have been fondling the brown flap, not the tote.


----------



## kicksarefortwids

my saks SA said a customer returned a flap because the stitches were becoming loose.  he also said he expects the stitches to pill over time.


----------



## sngo

I just received my original cabas bag yesterday and carried it right away today. At lunch I noticed that the stitching on the Cs was already coming loose!!! 

Now I don't know what to do since I purchased the bag off ebay. It was brand new with the tags still attached and in perfect condition otherwise. However, since I don't have the original receipt and wasn't the original buyer anyway, I don't think I can take it back to the store. 

Can anyone recommend a leather specialist or cobbler who can fix the stitching? I live in the SF Bay Area and would prefer someplace local where I could drop off the bag in person but am willing to ship it if it means better craftsmanship.

Thanks in advance for your help/ suggestions.


----------



## roey

You're certain it's authentic?  I only ask because that info will be required to send it off to Chanel for repair.  I don't think you need a receipt to do that.


----------



## spylove22

If it's autentic Chanel will repair it for a fee since you don't have the 1 year warantee with no receipt. I sent my baby cabas for repair for the stitching and it took less than 2 weeks.


----------



## sngo

Roey - yes, I am 100% sure it's authentic. That is good news if I don't need the receipt for repair!

spylove22 - Wow! Less than 2 weeks? Did you just take it into the boutique? What did they ask of you when you dropped off the bag?


----------



## spylove22

sngo said:


> Roey - yes, I am 100% sure it's authentic. That is good news if I don't need the receipt for repair!
> 
> spylove22 - Wow! Less than 2 weeks? Did you just take it into the boutique? What did they ask of you when you dropped off the bag?


 
Yup, less than 2 weeks, they said re-stitching is very fast. I dropped it off at the Chanel boutique, just showed them the receipt, that's all.


----------



## sngo

Yay, thanks again for the info *Roey* and *spylove22*! I am happy again with my new bag!


----------



## roey

Was this the brown one that was on ebay recently?  If so, I was watching that auction!


----------



## Iluvbags

kicksarefortwids said:


> my saks SA said a customer returned a flap because the stitches were becoming loose. he also said he expects the stitches to pill over time.


 
Really?


----------



## POTC_ROXS

Well, 3 months ago i purchased my GST and today i noticed that the stitching on one of the corners is starting to come undone.ush: I have used this bag like max 12 times (usage meaning sitting on my shoulder for like an hour while at the mall!) and do not abuse my bags or overstuff them (all i carry is my wallet, cell phone, kleenex and other small misc items). Has anyone else has this problem? When i bring it back to the boutique will they fix it free of charge? Im just disappointed with the lack of quality (i have had issues with my only other chanel bag) for such a high price. Im not as carefull w/ my LV speedy and that thing looks good as new (mind you it is a coated canvas but ive never had any issues w/ stitching!) Help!


----------



## roey

The boutique should fix it for free but I would argue for another bag in exchange since loose stitching is a mfg. defect on a three month old bag, not normal wear and tear.


----------



## POTC_ROXS

roey said:


> The boutique should fix it for free but I would argue for another bag in exchange since loose stitching is a mfg. defect on a three month old bag, not normal wear and tear.


 
I would like to exchange my GST but the only issue is that its a seasonal bag (black w/ s/h) and it was the last one in the country when i purchased it


----------



## rexinechantell

POTC_ROXS said:


> I would like to exchange my GST but the only issue is that its a *seasonal bag (black w/ s/h)* and it was the last one in the country when i purchased it


 
Seasonal GST? What kind do you have? The black caviar w/ s/h is def. a "timeless" piece, not seasonal. So if that's what you have, then maybe you can get it exchanged?


----------



## x joie

Black with silver hardware is not seasonal-- you should be able to find another one. Where do you live? This particular bag they make every season, so don't worry about it. Take it back to the boutique and see what they can do and if not, exchange it or get a refund and wait until they get another one in!


----------



## POTC_ROXS

rexinechantell said:


> Seasonal GST? What kind do you have? The black caviar w/ s/h is def. a "timeless" piece, not seasonal. So if that's what you have, then maybe you can get it exchanged?


 
Really?  I was told that s/h is only considered "timeless" in the US. The manager of the Chanel boutique in Dublin told me this as well my SA at HR. When i was in Ireland a few months ago i was searching for a GST w/ s/h desperately but none were avail (at the boutique or Paris HQ) as it is seasonal in Europe, as well as Canada and Australia. My SA confirmed this when i returned home and came across the one i own by accident. Different markets was the jist of what i was told.


----------



## POTC_ROXS

x joie said:


> Black with silver hardware is not seasonal-- you should be able to find another one. Where do you live? This particular bag they make every season, so don't worry about it. Take it back to the boutique and see what they can do and if not, exchange it or get a refund and wait until they get another one in!


 
I reside in Canada and various SAs told me that s/h is only "timeless" or "classic" in the US due to different markets. It was very very difficult to locate a GST w/ s/h and my SA came across it by accident


----------



## rexinechantell

Really? That's strange.! Well, since it is a defect that Chanel should take responsibility for & exchange, I'm sure they won't have any trouble finding / ordering you another one (as they are plenty here in the US).

Hopefully you get a brand new one; such poor quality is really unacceptable for their crazy price increases lately!


----------



## Alyce`

I'm from Canada too. My SA also told me that the GST with silver hardware is seasonal. I've been waiting for a black GST with silver hardware to come in too. She told me there would be some coming in around March. Now, there's not even one black GST with silver hardware in Canada.

And as for your problem, you should really bring it back and ask if they can fix it or better yet exchange you for a new one.


----------



## x joie

POTC_ROXS said:


> I reside in Canada and various SAs told me that s/h is only "timeless" or "classic" in the US due to different markets. It was very very difficult to locate a GST w/ s/h and my SA came across it by accident



Oh, how interesting! I did not know that about Canada! Well........ Eek. LOL This makes things a little more difficult! I definitely still think that you should exchange it and get a new one- loose stitching would drive me insane! Maybe they will get more when they get their spring/summer collection? 

For stitching, I feel like they would have to send it to Paris to fix it. Either way, you should take it back and talk to them about this. Make sure that they do not try to convince you that it's just normal wear and tear! It's NOT! 

Good luck


----------



## GTOFan

I would bring it back and have them fix it.


----------



## gucci fan

Keep us posted.  i would def. try to exchange it.


----------



## POTC_ROXS

Thanks for the help guys!  I phoned my local Chanel boutique but my SA is away til Friday or the weekend but i did email customer service asking if id be able to get a replacement as this is a manufacturing defect so im awaiting a response.


----------



## nakobear

I had the same thing happen to a GST that I had for a month. The stitching at the top seam where the inner lining and outside came together had stitches coming undone and I took it back to my SA to get her opinion and she didn't see how they could fix it either. They were all out of the GSTs with s/h and they finally got it back in stock last week. Then, when I came home and looked at the bag again, I realized that instead of the regular Black caviar gst, I had gotten the new washed caviar, which I wanted, so it worked out perfectly. They should be able to take it back and give you a new one since it's within their 1 year warranty period. Hths!


----------



## POTC_ROXS

nakobear said:


> I had the same thing happen to a GST that I had for a month. The stitching at the top seam where the inner lining and outside came together had stitches coming undone and I took it back to my SA to get her opinion and she didn't see how they could fix it either. They were all out of the GSTs with s/h and they finally got it back in stock last week. Then, when I came home and looked at the bag again, I realized that instead of the regular Black caviar gst, I had gotten the new washed caviar, which I wanted, so it worked out perfectly. They should be able to take it back and give you a new one since it's within their 1 year warranty period. Hths!


 
Wow thats great! When did the washed caviar GSTs arrive? Does it stand up as well as the regular caviar? I wasnt aware Chanel had a 1 year warranty period so im relieved now!


----------



## POTC_ROXS

K so today i was able to return my damaged GST! I got a complete refund and when the new shipment of GSTs (which i am told will take a WHILE!) do arrive, my SA is going to call me ASAP. Hopefully ill get a replacement in the next month or so but i already do miss it!


----------



## Claudia

oh no...they should fix it for free!  i am about to start asking my SAs to write on the receipt "will take back in case of defect showing up"   just for peace of mind.....


----------



## piperlu

I haven't had any problems with mine, thankfully.  I have heard other people mention that they have had some stitches that have come undone.  That's too bad, but it does seem that the Chanel quality has been suffering lately.  I'm hearing complaints about several of the bags not holding up.

Hopefully, you can get the boutique to replace it or at least repair it.

Good luck.


----------



## undecidedgirl

I have stitching problems with my GST too! I got mine in August, and the end of the strap that weaves in and out of the chain came undone so I always have to tuck it back in!! ARGH! I saw a fake Chanel with the same problem, but I bought mine from a boutique! Also, I had to drive 3 hours to get it because there is no boutique where I live so I have no idea what to do. What is happening to Chanels these days?!


----------



## likeafeather77

I just noticed that two stitches that hold inner and outer flaps together in my flap bag are very loose (one is really bad and the other is getting there). I know that the right thing to do here is to take it to Chanel but I was wondering... how common is this in flaps? How much would it cost? This is such an expensive bag and I'm so upset right now! 

FYI...this is a medium flap.


----------



## catalyst81

mine came off too.. same place as yours.. chanel took it to stich it back.. free of charge...


----------



## likeafeather77

catalyst81 said:


> mine came off too.. same place as yours.. chanel took it to stich it back.. free of charge...


 
Was it a new bag or a couple of years old? If it was new, I know they would fix it free of charge but I'm not the original owner of this bag and this color was released 2 years ago.

How long did it take them to fix yours? 

Thank you!


----------



## catalyst81

i got mine in aug 2007... they took about 2 weeks...


----------



## kimalee

yep, same thing happened to my hybrid medium flap about 1 week after I got it...I've been meaning to take it in to have it fixed, but I haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## hikarupanda

So my gray BQ bowler came today....but one of the stitches is loose!  I don't want to send a brand new bag for repair and wait for weeks....so I guess I have to return it and look for another one.  That sucks!


----------



## Luccibag

OMG, that DOES suck!  Sorry to hear about your bag.  Hope another one turns up for you.


----------



## Jeweledrose

Ohh, I'm sorry! That's disappointing. I love that bag, it is just TDF. After this month with all my CL purchases, I will be looking for one myself!


----------



## the_lvlady

Sorry to hear that. 

Hope you get your dream BQ soon!


----------



## tod

Oh my..sorry to hear that. That's so disappointing. I hope you find another soon!


----------



## Lady*Blue

Bummerush:

That's the only problem with ordering on-line (I'm presuming that's what you did). You don't have the opportunity to over the bag with a fine tooth comb in person!!

You would think that for the price we pay for these bags, there would be some sore of quality control check that would have spotted that flaw and not even sent it out to you in the first place!! I find all sorts of quality stickers in my less expensive items, "inspected by #123" or something to that effect. 

I don't know, maybe I'm way too picky, but I would have caught that loose stitch in a heartbeat.


----------



## Rain_Baby

That's so disappointing for such expensive bag! Do you have the photo? Can i see the loose stitches? Because I'd also love the idea of purchaing one bubble bowler. However, i think you should return it and have it repaired. A brand new bag should be flawless regardless of the brand. And you paid alot for it.


----------



## bagmad73

So sorry to hear that. The BQ bowler is gorgeous!!! Fingers crossed for you - I'm sure you'll find another one!


----------



## bagtasia

Return and look for another one


----------



## sunbeamy

So sorry to hear that.
this make me alittle worry I just ordered the bubble quilt bowler recently.


----------



## ci7h2ino4

That's too bad.  I actually had the same exact problem with a large classic flap I ordered last week.  Had to send it back.


----------



## fabbag

Hi there,

My heart just sank to the ground after seeing my brand new jumbo white caviar (bought from ebay in June) has a loose stitching.  I have not even used this purse.  What do I do now? can i bring it in to a Chanel boutique for repair? Has this happened to anybody before?

Now I am really doubting either the quality of Chanel or that I was sold a fake purse.  I had it authenticated with second opinion before i purchased it though.

Please kindly comment. Thank you so much for hearing me out.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Where is the loose stiching at?
Please post a pic.


----------



## fabbag

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Where is the loose stiching at?
> Please post a pic.


 
I left my camera in the office and that was why i was not able to take a picture last night. I will do it today and post it right away.


----------



## NY_fashionista

fabbag said:


> can i bring it in to a Chanel boutique for repair?


If the bag's authentic, bring it to a Chanel store and they can send it out to be repaired.


----------



## Pinkcaviar

If you still have your authencity card, Chanel will repair it. 

I've seen 2 out of 5 Chanel with loose stitching after being used. It's somewhat rare, but it does happen.


----------



## fleur-de-lis

NY_fashionista said:


> If the bag's authentic, bring it to a Chanel store and they can send it out to be repaired.



That's right. Don't fret! Your bag'll be fine.


----------



## Aurora

Yes, just bring it to a Chanel boutique. I just brought my Baby cabas in to repair a loose stitch and I didn't bring the authencity card. They didn't even ask me for it. Good luck!


----------



## chikkax

I've only had this for a month & only used it a few times!!
as I was putting her away yesterday I noticed THIS!!!
What should I do?! I've read some about stitching coming loose
but everyone's different.. should I be worried & try 2 exchange??
What should I doooo?? This is my first ever Chanel I'm scared
:cry::cry: P.S. sorry if I posted this under a wrong section.. move if needed T_T*


----------



## Avril

Bring it back - at that price it shouldn't be anything less than perfection


----------



## vhdos

Ugh, I'm so sorry to see that.  Yes, I would try to exchange if it's convenient for you.  You are entitled to a perfect bag.


----------



## MissCrystal

oh wow that sucks take it back asap


----------



## chikkax

I just called & they said they can fix it for me =\
why do i feel so.. asdfasdf about it?
or should i try to ask for an exchange?! GOSH* this SUCKS!


----------



## MissCrystal

which chanel did u go to ?? i personally dont  like the one in holt


----------



## chikkax

yeah i got it from holts =(



MissCrystal said:


> which chanel did u go to ?? i personally dont  like the one in holt


----------



## shells

i just sent my black reissue in for repairs.  i don't know what the return policy is, but my bag was bought in the summer.  Apparently it costs $30 for them to repair a frayed corner stitch.  I also found a small bubble in the leather on the bottom of the bag that they said has to be evaluated - and it's gonna take 8-10 weeks!  This is also my first chanel, and i have to say, i'm quite dissappointed.  i even got it in paris!  take it back and see what they say...good luck!


----------



## Jayne1

Since when do the reissues have problems??  This is crazy!


----------



## Purrrfect

Oh, I am so sorry for you that is a great bag.  I would take it back and make them exchange or fix it.

Good luck!


----------



## chikkax

iiii know right?! how's urs doing?  sigh* why did this have to happen =((( BOOO!  





Purrrfect said:


> Oh, I am so sorry for you that is a great bag.  I would take it back and make them exchange or fix it.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## kuromi

Ooh i m so sorry to hear that. Do take it back and see what they says.


----------



## LVKeepallfan

^^I agree!


----------



## hipnycmom

Please take it back. It is bound to get worse.


----------



## Nieners

Sorry to see that... I would take it back too!


----------



## chikkax

so i took it back to the store today
the lady said i'll just have to leave it there with them
and they're gonna call me to let me what's gonna happen
i feel so lost.. & scared.. to leave it there..
this feels soo weird. .. . ...


----------



## kuromi

Don't worry Chikkax, your bag will be in good hands. By the way, are they gonna charge you for the servicing?


----------



## bagchan

Do take it back, a small flaw becomes something worse with time


----------



## chikkax

I don't know.
all the lady said was she'll call me later
..................
are they supposed to charge me?
cuz i don't want to pay for it.
I feel like I.. shouldn't be paying?? for a $3600 bag???



kuromi said:


> Don't worry Chikkax, your bag will be in good hands. By the way, are they gonna charge you for the servicing?


----------



## Tracky527

Hey guys,  I received my light beige with GHW jumbo today and the stitching where the flap connects to the side and the back of the bag on one side was loose and when I continued to open and close it, it stretched and I was able to pull it out!!  I am so disapointed! I need to figure out how to post pics, but was wondering if I am just being anal or if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## chanel_luv

where do u get it from? u should be able to return/exchange it


----------



## bagasaurus

Not good at all. Return it.


----------



## sarafina77

Yes - I agree with the above, return it.


----------



## pro_shopper

I would definetly return it since you're paying so much for the bag already!


----------



## **Chanel**

I'm sorry to hear that. 
I'd definitely return/exchange it . Good luck!


----------



## vbbe

return it !


----------



## ceya

Tracky527 said:


> Hey guys,  I received my light beige with GHW jumbo today and the stitching where the flap connects to the side and the back of the bag on one side was loose and when I continued to open and close it, it stretched and I was able to pull it out!!  I am so disapointed! I need to figure out how to post pics, but was wondering if I am just being anal or if anyone else has had this problem.



I have the same problem with my black jumbo caviar, but it is right at bottom of the purse.  Luckily, that purchased at Bloomingdales that I may exchange any time as the store's return policy.  Therefore, I just wait whenever they have one in stock to do the exchange.  Should be even exchange as I was told.


----------



## sbelle

Unfortunately this happens occasionally.  I am sorry it happened to you!  Exchange it for sure!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohh no, I'm sorry.   Those stitches are pretty flimsy, so unfortunately, it does happen.  Just exchange your bag for one with no issues.


----------



## erinrose

Exchange it.


----------



## Tracky527

The bag is from Saks.  My SA in ny located it for me.  Im thinking of exchange it, just wondering if I ought to wait until after Feb when new shipments come in. I'm leary of exchanging it now, because for some reason I feel like a lot of the bags out there are display ones, returns, etc!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Good idea as most bags available now probably are displays or returns. Sorry that this happened to you, Tracky. I hope you will be able to get a perfect one soon.


----------



## ceci

Return/exchange it now & ask you SA to hold you a brand new one & make sure QA before sending. I know it's hard to buy without inspection IRL. 

If you are prefer to pay the current price tag & didn't want to take the risk of the new shipment - then you can either visit your local boutique or send it back to NY Saks for reparation. You have 1-year warranty - no charge for any reparation/refurbishment!~


----------



## Jaded81

Listen to Ceci! That is great advice =)


----------



## Creammia

Yup....Chanel is willing to repair for u with no cost....so if u would prefer to stay with this bag...rather than waiting for the new shipment...


----------



## Tracky527

Thanks so much for the advice! I will consider getting it repaired here at my local Chanel, although Im not sure I will be happy knowing that I received a defective bag.  Makes me wonder if thats the only area thats defective!  UGH decisions, decisions.  I may just return the bag and be happy that I am 3K richer!


----------



## donutdonut

I got exactly the same problem on the exactly the same bag as yours that I bought on the same store like you did too! OMG! Can't believe it could happen twice! I was very disappointed at Chanel's quality nowadays. Which Saks store do you get it from?? I've exchanged mine though, but haven't received the new one yet. However, I think it would be best for you to return/exchange it with another one, even though you have to get a returned bag (but never display). But you have to ask your SA to make sure that the bag is in a perfect condition and I think u should do it fast before the price increase =) Also, I don't think repairing a brand new bag is a good decision because you pay for an expensive brand new bag, you must get what you've paid = quality! Good luck! =)


----------



## Rambotassen

Tracky527 said:


> The bag is from Saks. My SA in ny located it for me. Im thinking of exchange it, just wondering if I ought to wait until after Feb when new shipments come in. I'm leary of exchanging it now, because for some reason I feel like a lot of the bags out there are display ones, returns, etc!!


 
does the price get higher evrywhere or only in the US?


----------



## pls5

o my--could it be the very same bag if you returned yours??!!?? yikes  i say find another and return this one.  it seems like there are some beiges floating around pre-increase.  good luck!



donutdonut said:


> I got exactly the same problem on the exactly the same bag as yours that I bought on the same store like you did too! OMG! Can't believe it could happen twice! I was very disappointed at Chanel's quality nowadays. Which Saks store do you get it from?? I've exchanged mine though, but haven't received the new one yet. However, I think it would be best for you to return/exchange it with another one, even though you have to get a returned bag (but never display). But you have to ask your SA to make sure that the bag is in a perfect condition and I think u should do it fast before the price increase =) Also, I don't think repairing a brand new bag is a good decision because you pay for an expensive brand new bag, you must get what you've paid = quality! Good luck! =)


----------



## kuromi

Aww so sorry to hear that ! If it's too much a hassle sending it back. I'll probably try the local boutique first if it can be repaired for free!


----------



## ceci

BTW, you don't necessary bring back to the same boutique you buy your flap for the reparation. 

I bought my reissue from SF & then my SA from Toronto, Canada set up a reparation order (loose stitches between inner/outer flaps also). Though I requested to get it fixed from Paris instead of local, due to unusual color threads with my reissue. It usually takes longer to fix (3-4 months) if sending to Paris. But if it's just a basic classic flaps, they will be fixed locally which may just take about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## glistenpearls

^^ Actually when the GST that I bought from NM has loose stitching, I simply took it back and they are able to fix it on the spot, I only just had to wait about 10 mins.


----------



## ceci

^ That's true too, if the person whose in charge of the reparation is on site, & if they have the matching threads in stock, he/she can fix the loose stitching right away!~


----------



## Bevyofpurses

One is right on top of the flap which is noticeable and the other is inside which is not really noticeable unless u inspect it real close. What do u think ladies? Are these normal? Should I return it? I'd been trying to get it before the price increase. I ordered it in bg new York and I'm in California  I will try to post pics from my iPhone (copy/paste). Not sure if it will work. No access to a computer right now


----------



## burberryprncess

That's not good.  You should exchange it.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Img_5219.jpg


----------



## AMJ

can't see the pic..


----------



## Bevyofpurses

http://98.136.86.48/us.f655.mail.ya...12&partner=ymail&sig=r2roBTb9IHnBQAG.JTEbJA--


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Sorry about that. Trying to post pics but no app right now to do that. Will post pics later. Or return it today. Are they going to charge shipping for the return?


----------



## erinrose

Return it, the problem with the stitching isn´t going away.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I'm going to do that now. Omg this is awful. They didn't include paperwork to faciliate a return. Just a receipt! Is this customary of a bergdorfgoodman phone order?


----------



## ceya

that means you pay for your own return shipping.

I have learned from my first defective jumbo caviar from Saks and Bloomingdale. 
That is why I am very hesitate to order where they don't have a store or local store' return policy as bloomingdales.

At the moment, as far as return, Bloomingdale has the best policy for Chanel in particular and in general I would say.

Although,  no one carries m/l white white caviar with ghw excepts Chanel boutique....so, I have no choice is buy direct from Chanel without tax for Ga.


----------



## nighteyes

Return/exchange it right away, loose stitches are not normal at all. Inform your SA of the return, get the correct return address, then ship the bag back together with the receipt and make sure the parcel is tracked all the way back.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I just came from ups store. The lady asked me the value of the item and told me to pay $48 including insurance (gulp). I didn't under declare it and she knows what's inside. Scary. This is the first time I returned something out of state. I learned the hard way


----------



## ceya

Bevyofpurses said:


> I just came from ups store. The lady asked me the value of the item and told me to pay $48 including insurance (gulp). I didn't under declare it and she knows what's inside. Scary. This is the first time I returned something out of state. I learned the hard way



You should not use UPS for expensive stuffs like that !
They are will and only pay up to $500 if the package gets damage or lost !

The only way to insure is USPS !

If some one steal it during transition or at that store, you are in blue for good !


----------



## ceya

I suggest that you go back to ups, get the package and ship through usps


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Oh my dear lord


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Will ups refund me the shipment fee if I go back and get it?


----------



## jeNYC

it doesnt matter if u get that 40 bucks back compared to the value of that bag, go back and get it!  dun tell them whats inside, just say its not liquid or hazardous materials!!!! gooooooooo


----------



## ceya

Bevyofpurses said:


> Will ups refund me the shipment fee if I go back and get it?


They should.  They can cancel the shipment and refund your shipping fees.


----------



## fabienne_k

I'm confused -- why didn't you just return it to NM in CA? 

Also, if there was damage, BG would have paid to ship the bag back.


----------



## mommy4luke

I usually call my SA and they either send FedEx with a label to pick up OR they send me a label.  Did you call your SA?  You should not have to go through that!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I just called bg. They will not issue credit if returned to
neiman. The SA who sold me the bag "Alle" is off. I spoke to
another associate and told me to return whichever delivery
service. What a mess


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I wrote a note inside the package that I found some loose stitches. Fabiene k are u absolutely positve it's considered manufacturer's defect which will entitle me to a reimbursement of the shipping fee as well? Sigh this is the first time I ordered from them. A tpfer Tracey from houston recommended alle. Anyway I will call back tomorrow when she's there


----------



## Bevyofpurses

please excuse the black wirings of my camera and printer. The black loose stitch blends it with them, on the left


----------



## Bevyofpurses

more


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I didn't feel like returning it really. Too beautiful. But I closely inspect my vintage jumbo which is 19 years Old yet all the stitches are still intact!


----------



## pro_shopper

I have noticed a few people posting about similar stitch problems with their Chanels...i'm hoping that this does not become more common 

I know that the m/l with ghw is really hard to come by now but I would stilll exchange it. It is really gorgeous though! Do what your heart tells you! If it does not bother you then keep it!


----------



## ceya

Bevyofpurses said:


> I didn't feel like returning it really. Too beautiful. But I closely inspect my vintage jumbo which is 19 years Old yet all the stitches are still intact!


I have the thread sticks out from its bottom and handle strap but not losing.  And after a bit of waiting, am not feel like to return it either.


----------



## burberryprncess

Judging by the pictures, the stitches may get worse.  I'd say exchange it.


----------



## nymifashion

You can make BG returns at NM.  You have to take them to customer service and they will send the item back to BG for you, there is a charge I think it's $16 but worth it because the company has it and you get something that says you returned it.

Shipping UPS should not be a problem.  If you bought insurance there should not be a problem, you just need to be able to provide proof of the cost of replacement should it get damaged.  I work for a designer and we send hundreds of thousands of dollars worth of clothing UPS, including $30,000 dresses.  Never a problem!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Thanks guys for your valued input. Nymifashion, I called bg and spoke to a rep and said very clearly they will not credit any returns made to neiman. New rules?


----------



## nymifashion

Bevyofpurses said:


> Thanks guys for your valued input. Nymifashion, I called bg and spoke to a rep and said very clearly they will not credit any returns made to neiman. New rules?



It's not common practice but if you take it back to NM customer service they will send it back for you.  They just don't advertise it since it's kind of a pain for them.  You don't get your credit until it actually makes it back to BG but it's at least a safe mode of transportation.  The SA's at BG might not even know about it.  My mother does it on occasion when she buys something at BG and gets home and changes her mind, the customer service lady to her NM has been there forever and knows everything about the store.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Omg I should have done that. My neiman is in fashion island just half an hour drive


----------



## mommy4luke

Don't worry, it will be okay!  I have done this before as well.  Just keep your tracking number.


----------



## Tracky527

Im so sorry this happened to you!! I was also recommended to Alli by another tpfer and purchased a jumbo black caviar with shw from allie and the bag has a scratch on it!!!  I spoke to Alli and she said when she gets a new shipment in I can exchange the bag and not have to pay the price difference.


----------



## Tracky527

Im not so sure about the quality of bags in general.  I purchased a beige jumbo also from Saks and the stitch that is attached to the flap part and side was loose and when I kept on opening and closing it, it got so loose it became completely unravelled!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Oh that's good news. I hope she wouldnt mind going through the extra mile of inspecting the bag for quality before she send the replacement. Did u get reimbursement for shipping fee tracky?


----------



## kewave

From what I understand BG will be receiving more Black M/L Caviar in both hardwares in a couple of days. They are putting people on reserve list. So call your SA and make sure she inspect and reserve a perfect 1 for you for exchange.


----------



## Tracky527

I havent' sent the purse back yet. she told me to wait until she gets a new shipment and keep the tags on, etc.  i didnt ask her about shipping costs yet, but I don't expect that it will be a problem since we were shipped defective bags.  I hope they'll just be able to send us a shipping label to make things easier.  I also thought about going to NM and making sure when the bag gets there that they dont deduct shipping costs... She took my info and said she'd call.  I also spoke to Joseph who was extremely nice and he said the same thing.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I agree. They should include shipping return labels.  I'm Surprised a
a luxurious department store like bg doesn't practice this notwithstanding the fact that it was a phone order


----------



## monap_1981

Bevyofpurses, just wanted to say that I am so sorry this happened to you!  I can only imagine your frustration at this point.

Stay positive, I am sure everything will work out!


----------



## felicityy

My black m/l caviar from Saks have loose stitches at the top of the flap too! Initially I thought of repairing the loose stitch, however, I couldn't accept that I have to repair a bag that I haven't even been used before.. All i did was take it out of my fedex box!

Am in the midst of requesting for an exchange now. And very sadly, I realised I didn't really like this bag much. My days of waiting for it was filled with excitement and anticipation, yet when I saw it.... I didn't feel much. Maybe I should return instead :S


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Hi felicity. U know what's so funny, my excitement for this bag has gone down as well. I'm not going to bother that SA anymore for an exchange. And no more out of state phone orders. Next week I'm picking up the red valentine flap at my local boutique where I can solidly inspect the object of desire. Hope your case will work in your favor. Should we demand for shipping fee reimbursement inasmuch as they shipped us a defective bag?


----------



## darkchoc5372

i just had mine fixed ... but i didnt notice it when i got mine...
mine is at the chain strap.... annoying thouh...
hope u get a perfect one for the exchange and hope the QC will work harder...
the price we pay is not cheap, we should get quality piece.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I know what u mean. I felt like getting a scissor to even out the loose/broken stitches, but for the price we pay, it's not worth it. I have a 19 year old vintage jumbo and the stitches are still intact. No excuses for brand new bags


----------



## donutdonut

Tracky527 said:


> Im not so sure about the quality of bags in general.  I purchased a beige jumbo also from Saks and the stitch that is attached to the flap part and side was loose and when I kept on opening and closing it, it got so loose it became completely unravelled!



I also bought a beige jumbo caviar from Saks for twice! And one of them actually had a loose stitch and the other one is worn and leather comes out~! So I don't have any chances to buy a Jumbo with the old price anymore


----------



## chrisnavline54

Hi ladies
I'm feeling very upset today as l have just discovered that my week old maxi cavier with ghw has loose stitching!!!! If I decide to lightley  tug on the loose thread,I know it will unravel even further seems like a little thing but I just cannot live with it knowing the quilted stitching is not perfect. I'm also worried that my local Chanel will not take it back since I have worn it a few times...any suggestions of what to do ladies???? I'm not enjoying my first and only Chanel bag because of this problem 

X


----------



## Kaypa

I'm very sorry to hear that your new bag has a loose thread.  Since there is a 1 year warranty, why not take it back to the store and ask them for a replacement or to get it fixed for free? Good luck!


----------



## chrisnavline54

Hi kaypa, I didn't know Chanel bags have a one year warranty! 
Do you think I can return it to any Chanel store? I still have the receipt in my purse. I'm away from the I'm at the moment and I'd rather take it back sooner rather than later.what a nightmare to be honest I hope they offer me a replacement rather than me waiting 3 months to get the stitching repaired


----------



## Kaypa

I think you should be able to deal with this issue at any Chanel store. I do have to say that I have never dealt with a similar issue myself, but read about people going back to Chanel with same problems. I think best would be to go back to the store where you bought the bag. If that's not an option why not go to a Chanel boutique and ask them what they can do for you?

I can imagine you want a replacement since it's only a week old. You don't want to wait for the bags for weeks. Although I must say that I read before on TPF that they can fix a loose thread on the spot most of the times. GL!


----------



## pls5

they should definitely be able to take care of it to your liking. good luck!


----------



## lallybelle

Loose stitching is unfortunately a common problem that shouldn't happen as often as it does lately without much wear. I don't know if they will give you a replacement since you've used the bag. HOWEVER, it is a very easy fix. You may have to wait for your bag to come back, but they can/will take care of it for you.


----------



## bfali

take it to Chanel ASAP- they will take care of it for you.


----------



## chrisnavline54

Thanks ladies
Does anyone know btw how long repairs take? Do they always go to Paris or is there some kind of service centres in major cities like London,Milan, NYC?
Cannot imagine being seperated from my holy grail for weeks


----------



## juneping

chrisnavline54 said:


> Thanks ladies
> Does anyone know btw how long repairs take? Do they always go to Paris or is there some kind of service centres in major cities like London,Milan, NYC?
> Cannot imagine being seperated from my holy grail for weeks



i took my bag in for just cleaning...it took like 2 months....


----------



## NikolineSofieK

No problemo, Chica! They'll fix it


----------



## mojo

Hi there OP!  Sorry this happened to you.  Same thing happened to my Maxi after using it a few times.  I called my SA and she took care of the entire thing - they stitched it back up and sent the bag back to me - all without any cost on my part.

So suggest that you talk to your SA in the first instance.  

ANother option is to go to your local chanel boutique if there is one.  Honestly, the fix is easy and probably any good leather repair type shop should be able to do a good job.  I didn't want to take it in myself as a matter of principle because I felt that after paying thousands, the bag should not have these issues.  My SA was very nice and understood completely.

Good luck!


----------



## chrisnavline54

Thanks mojo I can't belive the exact same thing happened to your bag! How long did your maxi take to come back?
If I'm being honest then I don't seem why after owning the bag for a week and now chances are it needs to be sent of for weeks breaks my heart. I now going to miss out on enjoying this bag on my birthday(that was the whole point of buying the maxi earlier  l spoke to my SA and he advised that I bring the back so he can take a look at it. Will keep you posted!


----------



## mojo

hey chris - it took about 3 weeks for mine to come back.

hope you get yours back in time for birthday!  for a local purchase you should be able to get it done in no time at all.


----------



## chrisnavline54

Update ladies,
so i went in the store today to show the SA's my disappointment of my purchase. She didn't hesitate at all to offer me an exchange, except that when she went to check out back, there were no maxi's in site ;((
she offered me a refund instead and i am now awaiting a brand new one...
l am  heart broken without my Maxi (My boyfriend will be happy, I've been waking up with the bag right next to me in the mornings ))))

will post my 'new' maxi once l receive it!


----------



## lallybelle

I'm glad they offered you a refund/exchange. Hopefully it won't take long for your new one to come in and it will be perfect.


----------



## cynthia111

Yay good for you!!! Make sure you show us your new beauty!!


----------



## scarlet555

I'm so glad to hear your good news!  Yes keep us posted on your new bag!  Make sure it is perfect before you walk out of the store, even if it's straight out of the box!   Kudos on a good SA too.


----------



## chrisnavline54

Hi ladies, 
so yet another update...
So the SA calls me today to say he had received another shipment of Maxis!!
i didn't hesitate to escape from work at lunch time to finally get a new one. The SA was sooooo nice, he had reserved two maxis for me so l could cast a sharp eye on them both to chose the 'perfect' one...

 when he bought the babys out to me, i was sooooooooo disapointed with the quality
l could not believe that at the end i was sitting there with 3 maxis and not one of them were perfect!!!!
 the 1st- the cavier leather was so soft, too soft, not structured how cavier leather should be... it kinda looked a a hybrid between lambskin and cav (not good at all)
the 2nd- when i opened the flap to further inspect the hand stitching on the inside was already broken, worn out almost, a couple times of opening the flap, it would need to be restitched again- it wasnt tidy either so i know i coulnt live with that
the 3rd- was excatly the same as the 2nd

lm was so disappointed and therefore l left empty handed.lm now without Chanel with the hope l find the right one with better quality. very disturbing indeed to think you pay over £2000 for a handbag and its not of perfect quality:shame:

l will be making a trip to london sometime this month so thank god for selfridges london and Harrods (if i bought at a boutique i would be stuck with a credit note and now atleast now i have the amount refunded in full to my bank account!!!)


----------



## juneping

^^may be it's washed/soft caviar leather...??


----------



## chrisnavline54

def not washed, it was cavier and very unstructured... the bag actually looked out of shape too...


----------



## Kimbalina

Hey everyone,

i was looking at my Chanel bag, and I noticed some threads...is this normal?  These pictures are super duper close ups....So perhaps I'm making a mountain out of a mole hill...


----------



## Lovechanel5

It happened to all of my bags after a few uses..a few of my bags even came brand new with missing or lose stitches. Quality is so down hill theses days.


----------



## Kimbalina

Really??  :cry:  Does it unravel all the quilting or does the bag still look okay?  I have only used the bag a total of 3 times


----------



## burberryprncess

Never had this happened to mines, not even the ones I frequently use.


----------



## AdamAlex

I had this happen.... and I "baby" my bags.  It's true that the quality is soooo poor with the newer productions.  Can we get this fixed if we take it in to the boutique?


----------



## AdamAlex

BTW, Kimbalina, those are awesome close-up shots!


----------



## Kimbalina

Haha thanks!  I say thank you to my cute canon camera.  But I am going crazy about that loop and that free waving thread!!


----------



## bfali

I have some loose threads on my medallion tote, but this is the only one I've noticed it on.  It does annoy me, but I'm also very critical.


----------



## hippo@alice

OMG!! Can u still make a change in the store? I have to check my bags now...


----------



## Kimbalina

I don't know if I can exchange or refund it or not.  I bot it from neimans


----------



## Jaded81

I don't think it is normal. It has never happened to me. I would suggest that you take it back to NM and see what they can do about it.


----------



## akillian24

I have this basic philosophy that a bag at these prices shouldn't have any visible defects... so I'd probably take it back to NM and see what they can do.


----------



## sixela

akillian24 said:


> I have this basic philosophy that *a bag at these prices shouldn't have any visible defects*... so I'd probably take it back to NM and see what they can do.


 
Cannot agree more with you~ I bought a patent bag (think it's called Rock & Chain) a few years back and it had these small smudges that looked like dried watermarks on it. I didn't find out till I got home. I could have just tried to clean it myself but still felt like if it's a new bag and I paid good $ for it, I shouldn't have to do that. Went right back to the store to get another one with no problem. Even my SA said that wasn't suppose to happen. 

Good luck OP!


----------



## queenofchic

Loose stitching is not normal.  One of mine came with a longer thread at the end of the stitches so I just snipped it off.  Not a big deal.  But yours is questionable.  Just take it back to NM.  You're still covered under warranty.


----------



## mimi14

I don't think this is normal. My jumbo doesn't have any loose threads at all and I use my all the time and definitely don't baby it. Take it back and insist on a replacement.


----------



## juneping

akillian24 said:


> I have this basic philosophy that a bag at these prices shouldn't have any visible defects... so I'd probably take it back to NM and see what they can do.



totally.


----------



## Kimbalina

:::UPDATE:::

I called Neimans, and the SA that I bought it from said that I could bring it in, and they would look at it.  If I want, they can send it to the Neimans repair shop where the people are trained to restitch and repair minor things like that.  She said they could restitch it if it is a problem, but if the repair shop thinks that it isnt feasible to repair, they will send it off to Chanel.  She said it would not cost me anything to get it shipped to the repair center.


----------



## **Chanel**

Kimbalina said:


> :::UPDATE:::
> 
> I called Neimans, and the SA that I bought it from said that I could bring it in, and they would look at it. If I want, they can send it to the Neimans repair shop where the people are trained to restitch and repair minor things like that. She said they could restitch it if it is a problem, but if the repair shop thinks that it isnt feasible to repair, they will send it off to Chanel. She said it would not cost me anything to get it shipped to the repair center.


 
That's good news ! I hope you'll get your bag back soon .


----------



## chrisnavline54

if you've had it less than a year then it's still in warranty. you can ask for an exchange, it shouldn't be  problem.!

good luck


----------



## Kimbalina

hey, so good NEWS!  Neimans sent it in to get repaired.  BAD NEWS?  i got a $45 parking ticket!!!  :cry:


----------



## Liszt Horowitz

well done! thanks for the update! sorry to hear your parking ticket.


----------



## Balto Bag Lady

My 5+ year old m/l caviar flap had a hand stitch that just let go. The entire bag is falling apart where that stitch is. I took it to the boutique (it was purchased at Nordstrom.) They are repairing it. Gratis and I don't know why.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

burberryprncess said:


> Never had this happened to mines, not even the ones I frequently use.



I agree.  I've never seen this on my own bags.  You should consider exchanging it.


----------



## juneping

oh sorry about the ticket...but glad that your bag is being fixed.
back in 96...a parking ticket was only 16....this is crazy...feel better.


----------



## lightdays

It's not supposed to be normal if it's a new bag, but I don't think it's normal in general sorry. Designer quality bags aren't supposed to have loose threads unless you really abuse them which I highly doubt you did.


----------



## AdamAlex

Glad you got it exchanged!!

I sold mine w/ the loose stitching, and my friend who bought it from me said that she serviced it through the boutique and it was only about 50 bucks...


----------



## vhdos

I use my bags a LOT and although I'm careful with them, I certainly don't "baby" them.  I have never had a problem with loose stitching or poor quality.  I have a metallic flap, a distressed patent flap, and a diamond stitch tote that are all of superior quality.  I do not believe that loose threads are normal.  Glad to hear that you got it taken care of


----------



## brownbaggin

This is not normal anyone who has experienced this on their Chanel handbag needs to take it back to the place of purchase or the closest Chanel Vendor and have the bag sent in for repair this is CHANEL do not settle for less if the purchase is within a year from the date of purchase you shuld not be charged for the repair if it has been longer ther will bea nominal cost to you but get it done.


----------



## Tunner

It happened to me once and I returned the bag.


----------



## bagtasia

It's not supposed to be normal but expect it for the quality of Chanel lately is going down


----------



## ecmf

im sorry about your parking ticket but im glad they are fixing your bag for you. it bothers me so much that chanel can put the prices up so much and drop the qualty just as fast.


----------



## thetuk

I was just wondering if I am being too anal!!! Would this loose stitch bother you? It is on the CC logo inside the inner flap. Can it be tightened? Would you replace for a new one? TIA for your opinions!!!

What is going on with all these loose stitching issues people are having.......


----------



## shopgirl90272

Did you just buy the bag?  If yes, then go exchange it for another one.  It will bother you everytime you open that flap.  Your eyes will be drawn to it.


----------



## crazybagfan

Exchange it if possible, so you can fully enjoy your bag


----------



## thetuk

Thank you shopgirl. Yes, I have already asked my SA to look for a new one...hope I can get a new and perfect one soon...


----------



## sweetete

Yes, the loose stitch would bother me.  I bought a bag and found a loose stitch on th logo inside the flap when I examined it at home.  Waited 2 months for a perfect replacement but it was worth the wait.


----------



## chanelgirl85

I think you deserve a perfect bag for the all money you spent.


----------



## Sternchen

Exhange it if possible. For all that money your bag should be perfect. If the bag were less expensive it would not bother me , but in this case it def would!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

It would definitely bother me.


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

I'd hate to say it... Yes, it would bother me.  I hate worrying over little things like this... There are bigger problems in this world, but I can't help being anal over something I'm paying so much for.


----------



## lallybelle

Yep return. Glad you got your SA to look for a new one. A stitch is not that big a deal, especially on the inside. However, not acceptable in a brand new bag.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I'm not bothered by it....

but if it bothers you, then see if you can exchange for another bag.


----------



## waxx

Agreed, not aceptalbe on a brand new $3000 bag.


lallybelle said:


> Yep return. Glad you got your SA to look for a new one. A stitch is not that big a deal, especially on the inside. However, not acceptable in a brand new bag.


----------



## joey'slove

yes get another one, you should expect more from a brand like chanel.


----------



## margaritas

I'm having loose stitching issues too with my reissue except mine is on the outside and on many areas, grrr. If your bag is newly bought, definitely exchange it for another.


----------



## SassieMe

In some cases, that might not bother me.  But this bag is just too $,$$$ to let it go!  Good luck!!


----------



## thetuk

Thanks all ladies for your insights. Yes, I am exchanging for a new bag...I can't justify paying top $$$ for a not-perfect bag.!!!


----------



## snowjade

good for you! Hope you get one without the loose stitching. It's unfortunate that Chanel makes/sells bags with all these issues.


----------



## hoodie

hey, guys! i recently bought a m/l classic flap, but found out there is a loose stitching on top of the flap. i am very upset since i paid so much on this chanel purse, but its quality is kinda...speechless.. so i took this purse back to NM, and the SA told me it will take about 3 weeks for the new shipment to arrive if i wanna an exchange, or it can be sent to repair to get this loose stitch tightened. 

i am wondering that do you guys have similar experiences to me when you pursed your classic chanel purses? 
and where does they usually send the purse to get repaired? and how long does it take?  

thank you!


----------



## lallybelle

Loose stitching is a common problem and an easy fix. HOWEVER since your bag is brand new, I would just wait & exchange rather than send it to repair.


----------



## glistenpearls

Hoodie,
I'm not sure which NM did you go to, but I had the same problem with my GST and fortunately they are able to fix it on the spot and this is at NM in Austin TX (I opted for repair because they dont have the GST in the same color in stock). However, if you have option to exchange, I think it's better and faster.


----------



## hoodie

glistenpearls said:


> Hoodie,
> I'm not sure which NM did you go to, but I had the same problem with my GST and fortunately they are able to fix it on the spot and this is at NM in Austin TX (I opted for repair because they dont have the GST in the same color in stock). However, if you have option to exchange, I think it's better and faster.



thank you for your reply and may i know they repaired your GST in NM or sent it to anywhere else to get repaired? btw, i am in Troy, Michigan's NM. 
i would also choose to get an exchange but the problem is that all the classic are sold out before the price increase and my SA told me that we need wait for another 2-3 weeks of the new stock to come in.


----------



## hoodie

lallybelle said:


> Loose stitching is a common problem and an easy fix. HOWEVER since your bag is brand new, I would just wait & exchange rather than send it to repair.



I wish to do this as well, but they don't have any stocks left currently, and my SA tried to let NM fix the loose stitching and it does look better, but the thread is still kinda popped out comparing to other tight lining. 
so i am still struggling with what i can do ...sigh*


----------



## Summer905

If your SA offers exchange, I will just wait for the new shipment.


----------



## GR33NT3A

I also have a flap that has loose stitching. It's not brand new though, and I live in Canada, so I don't think the usual services will be available here.

Any suggestions on how to fix the loose stitching? I couldn't help but start tugging on the strings, and it is getting very bad! Would any leather repair place be able to do the job, or should I go to Chanel and wait several weeks for it to be repaired?


----------



## glistenpearls

hoodie said:


> thank you for your reply and may i know they repaired your GST in NM or sent it to anywhere else to get repaired? btw, i am in Troy, Michigan's NM.
> i would also choose to get an exchange but the problem is that all the classic are sold out before the price increase and my SA told me that we need wait for another 2-3 weeks of the new stock to come in.


 
They repaired inside NM. I went there and actually wait while they did it upstairs where the alterations section is. If they have to send it away, I think I may consider ignore the loose stitching since its not that noticeable.


----------



## bluekit

hoodie, I'd wait for the next shipment since you justpurchased it. Like what lally said it's a fairly common problem with the flaps. I bought my jumbo from a department store but took it to the boutique for repair.  It was shipped to NY and back to me within 3 weeks.  I had been using the flap for 2 months when the stitching popped.


----------



## hoodie

bluekit said:


> hoodie, I'd wait for the next shipment since you justpurchased it. Like what lally said it's a fairly common problem with the flaps. I bought my jumbo from a department store but took it to the boutique for repair.  It was shipped to NY and back to me within 3 weeks.  I had been using the flap for 2 months when the stitching popped.



thank you! i really want to get an exchange instead of sending it to repair, but i am also worried about that what if the new one is even worse than my current one? and may i know that where is the popped out stitch on your purse?


----------



## hoodie

glistenpearls said:


> They repaired inside NM. I went there and actually wait while they did it upstairs where the alterations section is. If they have to send it away, I think I may consider ignore the loose stitching since its not that noticeable.



so your loose stitching got fixed pretty well by the alteration section? was it tightened up or still a little loose afterwards?


----------



## bluekit

hoodie said:


> thank you! i really want to get an exchange instead of sending it to repair, but i am also worried about that what if the new one is even worse than my current one? and may i know that where is the popped out stitch on your purse?


 
It was where side met the flap near the back of the purse, if that made sense.  There's no guarantee the new one won't suffer from the same problem but at least there's a chance that the new one will be perfect.


----------



## glistenpearls

hoodie said:


> so your loose stitching got fixed pretty well by the alteration section? was it tightened up or still a little loose afterwards?


 
They did an OK job, I mean it was minor to begin with  So far so good, nothing loose that I know of and it has been over a year.


----------



## Bronzi522

bluekit said:


> hoodie, I'd wait for the next shipment since you justpurchased it. Like what lally said it's a fairly common problem with the flaps. I bought my jumbo from a department store but took it to the boutique for repair.  It was shipped to NY and back to me within 3 weeks.  I had been using the flap for 2 months when the stitching popped.



I had the same issue after about 2 months. Bought from Saks and my SA sent me a Fedex prepaid label to send it back to him and he would then sent out to Chanel for repair.  However, if it was less than 2 months, I would have taken new oe if the choice was given.


----------



## sunnie_518

Hi everyone,
I don't know how to express my bad feelings now! I waited for months and finally got my classic flap from BG 2 weeks ago. However, I just used bag 5 times and today suddenly, I found it loose the stitches!! Only 5 times! It should be the quality problem! I care my bag very carefully. But It just happened! I am soooo sad! I don't know what to do! Could you guys give me some advices? I owned two classics before and both of them are still in good condition! My day just be ruined!!


----------



## sunnie_518

More pics: I just put keys, small card holders and tissue inside of it. Is the quality of chanel so poor nowadays? It cannot justify 4400 at all!


----------



## Mrs Tipton

I would take it back.  So sorry this happened---you must be so disappointed.


----------



## erinrose

I´m so sorry about your bag. Definitely take it in to the store and exchange/return it.


----------



## Araminta

Oh my gosh , that is terrible! I've never had ANY bag lose stitches like that, never mind a CHANEL. Unreal. Hope they fix or replace your bag ASAP. I would be so upset too


----------



## lallybelle

Unfortunately those stitches popping is a very common thing, but it really shouldn't happen when your bag is so new. Good news is that it's a very easy fix or maybe since your bag is new they will allow an exchange. Your bag is not ruined at all. Just take it in to Chanel. It will be fine.


----------



## sunnie_518

Yes, definitely I can't keep this bag. But I do love classics and so disappointed about the quality! Is it normal that the quality of classics has been so poor recently? Or is this a special case?


----------



## erinrose

sunnie_518 said:


> Yes, definitely I can't keep this bag. But I do love classics and so disappointed about the quality! Is it normal that the quality of classics has been so poor recently? Or is this a special case?


 
It´s pretty common if you ask me. The stitching as come undone on both my jumbo and my GST before. The GST was so bad the threads were actually just hanging loose from the bag. It is currently being repaired. There is definitely a decline in quality.


----------



## mp4

ITA with *lallybelle*.  This happened to one of my flaps after a week it 2 of use.  NM fixed it while I waited.  Good as new...no other problems with that bag since.


----------



## poonski

Just take it back to the chanel boutique and they will send it down to repair for you with no charge.  I did it before, it was complimentary for stitching and shipping.


----------



## bluekit

Agree with lallybelle and mp4.  It's pretty common and can be fixed easily.  The threads were loose the same way your flap was only after a couple of months of use.


----------



## tutushopper

Ditto what the others have said; easy fix, will be done complimentary.


----------



## Candy Valentina

I'm so sorry about your new bag..hope they change you with new one


----------



## sunnie_518

Thank you guys for all the kind suggestions. I send the pics and message to the sales.  She hasn't replied yet. Wish her has new one to exchange although I think the possibility is very very low . If I bring the bag to boutique, Chanel will send it back to repair right ? Will they care the bag carefully? I don' t wanna my bag with scratches or scuffs after the repair. If so, I might return it.


----------



## wien

You can always sent back to boutique to fix it without charge if you buy it with in a year.  Good luck.


----------



## Kittymeow323

Dont worry. My Classic Maxi in lambskin did the same thing a ages ago.. Could be from the weight and amount of stuff you carry in your bag. Remember that even though Chanel is expensive, their materials are delicate and sensitive. You have to pay attention to the weight you put in, just as much as we pay attention to scratches etc bc leather stretches. Sorry this happened so soon  I was sad too, but good thing is that it can be fixed


----------



## doki777

Hi Girls,

I bought a classic flap 2.55 at 2013 March. It had loose stitching after I first time used.

Sent it back for repair, took 3 months to get my flap back.

After the repairing, I barely used the bag, but now I found the loose stitching in the bottom again.
SA told me the repair gonna took at least 2 months.

Kind of upset for the quality for this $4400 Chanel bag!!!

Now I'm worried that after the 2nd repairing, my bag gonna be out of 1 year warranty!
Cant believe I bought a bag less than a year and the half of the time it is under repairing!!
I really don't want to pay for the loose stitch repairing afterward.
And looks like they didnt do a good job on repairing the loose stitch. 

Has any one experienced to get an exchange after the bag is not brand new?
I feel like I'm getting a defected Chanel bag. ><


I complain about the issue to one of the SA at bloomingdale, South Coast Plaza, she is kind of rude. (My SA is nice but she is off today)
Saying: you had sent it for repair before already, so now what you want us to do??
Fix it again?
GOSH!!!  Of course, fix it!

Who wants to use the bag with string sticking out! 

Its not a 20USD cheap bag!!!


----------



## Nilin

doki777 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I bought a classic flap 2.55 at 2013 March. It had loose stitching after I first time used.
> 
> Sent it back for repair, took 3 months to get my flap back.
> 
> After the repairing, I barely used the bag, but now I found the loose stitching in the bottom again.
> SA told me the repair gonna took at least 2 months.
> 
> Kind of upset for the quality for this $4400 Chanel bag!!!
> 
> Now I'm worried that after the 2nd repairing, my bag gonna be out of 1 year warranty!
> Cant believe I bought a bag less than a year and the half of the time it is under repairing!!
> I really don't want to pay for the loose stitch repairing afterward.
> And looks like they didnt do a good job on repairing the loose stitch.
> 
> Has any one experienced to get an exchange after the bag is not brand new?
> I feel like I'm getting a defected Chanel bag. ><
> 
> 
> I complain about the issue to one of the SA at bloomingdale, South Coast Plaza, she is kind of rude. (My SA is nice but she is off today)
> Saying: you had sent it for repair before already, so now what you want us to do??
> Fix it again?
> GOSH!!!  Of course, fix it!
> 
> Who wants to use the bag with string sticking out!
> 
> Its not a 20USD cheap bag!!!



So disappointing! I hope your SA will find a solution .


----------



## odette57

I had the same issue and posted pics of my purse here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/need-advice-on-my-m-l-flap-838373.html

I brought it to my SA and asked me if I want to get it cut right there and then, or wait for a new shipment.  I said we can try cutting it and see.  They did and it was really clean.  She told me to bring it in if there are problems in the future.  She told me not to worry about it in the future.  Since she has it on record that I brought it in already with loose stitching, if it happens again they will fix it for free.

I'm pretty happy with it and no problems so far.


----------



## chictiger

Sorry to hear about your flap! I understand your frustration. My 14C red mini had a row of stitching come loose after one use. My SA (@SCP Chanel boutique) said it would be an easy fix, but it wasn't. There was 3 inches of extra thread and the craftsman had to take the entire stitch out and re thread it. In the process of doing so one of the stitches popped and the leather broke. Needless to say I was unable to get a replacement since they sold out of this color....so my SA offered me store credit.

I would suggest waiting for your regular SA and discussing your concerns with her. If she can't process a return maybe they can give you store credit so you can use it for a new one when a fresh shipment comes in. 




doki777 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I bought a classic flap 2.55 at 2013 March. It had loose stitching after I first time used.
> 
> Sent it back for repair, took 3 months to get my flap back.
> 
> After the repairing, I barely used the bag, but now I found the loose stitching in the bottom again.
> SA told me the repair gonna took at least 2 months.
> 
> Kind of upset for the quality for this $4400 Chanel bag!!!
> 
> Now I'm worried that after the 2nd repairing, my bag gonna be out of 1 year warranty!
> Cant believe I bought a bag less than a year and the half of the time it is under repairing!!
> I really don't want to pay for the loose stitch repairing afterward.
> And looks like they didnt do a good job on repairing the loose stitch.
> 
> Has any one experienced to get an exchange after the bag is not brand new?
> I feel like I'm getting a defected Chanel bag. ><
> 
> 
> I complain about the issue to one of the SA at bloomingdale, South Coast Plaza, she is kind of rude. (My SA is nice but she is off today)
> Saying: you had sent it for repair before already, so now what you want us to do??
> Fix it again?
> GOSH!!!  Of course, fix it!
> 
> Who wants to use the bag with string sticking out!
> 
> Its not a 20USD cheap bag!!!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

my reissue had loose stitches in the back as well. I think i'll need a repair as well?? But a 3month time is just so long sniff** How much would it cost if it out of warranty anyone know?


----------



## doki777

Thanks girls for all the feedback.


I just filed a complaint today through Chancel customer service.
Lets see how they respond regarding this issue. 


Here is the contact info for your reference, in case some needs it in the future.  

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chanel.com strives to provide you with superior quality products and a luxurious online experience. We do sincerely apologize for the experience. For further assistance please contact 1.800.550.0005 and a Customer Service Representative will kindly assist you.

Thank you for your interest in Chanel.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## doki777

odette57 said:


> I had the same issue and posted pics of my purse here: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/need-advice-on-my-m-l-flap-838373.html
> 
> I brought it to my SA and asked me if I want to get it cut right there and then, or wait for a new shipment.  I said we can try cutting it and see.  They did and it was really clean.  She told me to bring it in if there are problems in the future.  She told me not to worry about it in the future.  Since she has it on record that I brought it in already with loose stitching, if it happens again they will fix it for free.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with it and no problems so far.




Hi odette57,

Thank you for your reply.

When I brought my flap to store for the loose stitch, one of the SA said it might be extra thread and ask me if I want them to cut it off. 

I refused. Because I worried what if it causes another loose stitch or worsen the problem.
But looks like your bag works well after cutting it. 

Mmmmm Anyway, I've filed a complaint directly, hope I can get a exchange or return. 
(I sent email and call my regular SA, didnt get her response.)

Its really annoying to bring back the bag for repairing over and over again.


----------



## porscheNchanel

I bought a brand new mini Chanel flap on ebay and got it authenticated and everything was good. I wore it twice and I realized the stitching on the back of the flap is coming out. 

Since this is a bag I bought from Ebay, can I take it to the Chanel store to fix or do I have to show proof of purchase? 

Please help! Thanks.


----------



## LOVERofCHANEL

As long as it's authentic you can send it to chanel for repair/refurbish. You don't need any receipt or proof of purchase. HTH!


----------



## porscheNchanel

LOVERofCHANEL said:


> As long as it's authentic you can send it to chanel for repair/refurbish. You don't need any receipt or proof of purchase. HTH!




Thank you so much!


----------



## rclimbing

Hi Ladies,

I just noticed today that my classic jumbo caviar flap has a loose thread on the back of the bag toward the bottom.  This completely took me by surprise and disappoints me.  I don't use this bag very often and it's always been babied since I've had it for the last 2 years.  I'm planning to have Chanel take a look at it.  Now that this thread is loose, it makes me question their quality.  I also just purchased a new boy bag last week.  I am now wondering if I should keep my boy bag since it's such an expensive purchase?  It disappoints me that I spent $5K on bag and the stitching is coming loose.  Additionally, it's making me reconsider Chanel.  I also have other bags from LV, Chloe, and Bottega that I use on a daily basis with no issues.  These bags are not as expensive either.  What do you guys think?  Should I keep my Boy? Any one else have quality issues on their classic bags?

I've attached a pic of the loose thread and my new boy.  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## TheLadybug

The Boy is nice! Definitely need to visit the shop very soon. 
I need to rethinking about buying more Chanel bags, too. Heard a lot of quality issues and problems.


----------



## Une_passante

I don't think you should return the boy. I suppose that you purchased it because you liked it and I also assume that the boy has no issues?
I understand that you are disappointed with what happened to your flap, which makes you question how the boy will fare. I have experienced something similar myself.
One of my barely used bag needed to be taken back to Chanel for repairs but I have other bags that I use more frequently which are doing fine. So I haven't written them off yet


----------



## rclimbing

Une_passante said:


> I don't think you should return the boy. I suppose that you purchased it because you liked it and I also assume that the boy has no issues?
> I understand that you are disappointed with what happened to your flap, which makes you question how the boy will fare. I have experienced something similar myself.
> One of my barely used bag needed to be taken back to Chanel for repairs but I have other bags that I use more frequently which are doing fine. So I haven't written them off yet



Yes, I really liked the boy but I would be disappointed if in 2 years that I start having problems.  What bothers me is that my classic isn't used that often compared to my other bags.  For a bag at its price point, I expect better quality.


----------



## jennaprov

One week ago I got my first Chanel bag. I got the M/L flap in black caviar with gold hardware. I haven't had the opportunity to use it yet and I've only taken it out of the dust bag and box once before. Today I decided to take my bag out of the box/dustbag and when I did I noticed a loose stitch (!?!?!?!) I'm freaking out because I'm a perfectionist and this is really bothering me. This bag was a gift and will be my only Chanel flap for a very, very long time. 

Is it worth bringing back to the store and trying to get a new one or trying to get it fixed? I got it from BG which is a little out of the way for me, would I be able to bring it to neiman's instead? Do you think it's even worth bringing in? I'm a Chanel newbie and could use some help


----------



## JE2824

jennaprov said:


> One week ago I got my first Chanel bag. I got the M/L flap in black caviar with gold hardware. I haven't had the opportunity to use it yet and I've only taken it out of the dust bag and box once before. Today I decided to take my bag out of the box/dustbag and when I did I noticed a loose stitch (!?!?!?!) I'm freaking out because I'm a perfectionist and this is really bothering me. This bag was a gift and will be my only Chanel flap for a very, very long time.
> 
> Is it worth bringing back to the store and trying to get a new one or trying to get it fixed? I got it from BG which is a little out of the way for me, would I be able to bring it to neiman's instead? Do you think it's even worth bringing in? I'm a Chanel newbie and could use some help



Are you sure that is a loose stitch or where the stitch ends? I have had both. It is an easy fix if it is loose stitch, but since it is brand new I would take it back. All Neimans can do is ship it back to BG. I would bring it to BG directly or a Chanel boutique. Can you post some more pics? Maybe it isn't a loose stitch, but perhaps were the sticking ends


----------



## zen1

If it is just where the stitch ends then I would just cut it with a sharp scissors. Happened before with my bag


----------



## jennaprov

Oh my gosh, I think you're both right and it's just where the stitch ends. Thank you so much for the help I'm truly crazy.


----------



## mandaart3

jennaprov said:


> Oh my gosh, I think you're both right and it's just where the stitch ends. Thank you so much for the help I'm truly crazy.


Nah not crazy, you just want it to be perfect since you haven't used it, thats understandable


----------



## AnnetteHK

Only 2 days ago I found exactly this on my Maxi. I looked and thought - whatever. 

Haha !


----------



## JE2824

Oh good! I think several or all have this somewhere on them. I just leave it, except for one that bothered me. I did have the actual pocket on the chanel woc come un stitched, but it looked way different than that. Go enjoy that's beauty! It's perfect!!


----------



## tonkamama

Since you just bought it so it is brand new and I would suggest you take back either for exchange or at least have BG or NM leather specialist look at it and fix the loose stitching with proper tool and method.  Based on the photo I cannot tell exactly the issue was so i cannot say for sure it is a minor or bigger issue.  But you may not know the consequence of cutting the loose end off without fully exam the construction of the handbag (whether it is connected via another thread or the loose end should be sew underneath the leather???).  Therefore I made above suggestion protect your right of buying a over $5K handbag.  



jennaprov said:


> One week ago I got my first Chanel bag. I got the M/L flap in black caviar with gold hardware. I haven't had the opportunity to use it yet and I've only taken it out of the dust bag and box once before. Today I decided to take my bag out of the box/dustbag and when I did I noticed a loose stitch (!?!?!?!) I'm freaking out because I'm a perfectionist and this is really bothering me. This bag was a gift and will be my only Chanel flap for a very, very long time.
> 
> Is it worth bringing back to the store and trying to get a new one or trying to get it fixed? I got it from BG which is a little out of the way for me, would I be able to bring it to neiman's instead? Do you think it's even worth bringing in? I'm a Chanel newbie and could use some help


----------



## beanybaker

As mentioned it's the stich end, I've seen plenty of bags like this and really it wouldn't concern me so I wouldn't return it because of this


----------



## libertygirl

I have the same thing with my jumbo - doesn't bother me at all, I think it's pretty common


----------



## Havanese 28

From your pic, it does look like it's where the stitch ends and not a loose thread.  Bottom line is, You have to be comfortable with this.  If you'd feel better taking to BG or Chanel for someone there to advise, there's certainly no shame in doing so.  Your bag should be all you want it to be, but you bought it to use and enjoy so.  Good luck.


----------



## tulipfield

I'd take it back.  $5000 handbags should be impeccable.


----------



## Milkkkkkk

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28874671

You could see my post and my picture of my Chanel bag. If just only one day that you got and there are some loose thread. You can guest it will be more thread falling apart from your bag like mine


----------



## LuxuryLoon

this might sound crazy, but my friends a tailor and she taught me! Trim it close as you can then, this is the crazy part, you actually burn the thread by very carfully and quickly touching it with the flame of a lighter. as long as you dont hold the fame in one spot you wont burn the bag. BUT, i dont know if i would have the nerve to do it if some stranger online was the one who suggested it haha!


----------



## Harper Quinn

I had this on my brand new reissue and I exchanged it. I was treated like I was crazy at Chanel Bond Street in London. At these prices they should be immaculate!


----------



## tulipfield

Harper Quinn said:


> I had this on my brand new reissue and I exchanged it. I was treated like I was crazy at Chanel Bond Street in London. At these prices they should be immaculate!




Hear hear!  I don't want to hear one word about nitpicking if I've just dropped 5 k on a bag


----------



## Tonimichelle

LuxuryLoon said:


> this might sound crazy, but my friends a tailor and she taught me! Trim it close as you can then, this is the crazy part, you actually burn the thread by very carfully and quickly touching it with the flame of a lighter. as long as you dont hold the fame in one spot you wont burn the bag. BUT, i dont know if i would have the nerve to do it if some stranger online was the one who suggested it haha!


That is exactly what they did when I bought a Furla hobo bag in Sorrento last year...I went back in the next day worried about a stitch end that was sticking out and the lady said "no problem" and took a cigarette lighter to it! I've used it and abused it every day for work since and it's been perfect but not sure I'd be brave enough to do it myself to my Chanel!


----------



## JetSetGo!

LuxuryLoon said:


> this might sound crazy, but my friends a tailor and she taught me! Trim it close as you can then, this is the crazy part, you actually burn the thread by very carfully and quickly touching it with the flame of a lighter. as long as you dont hold the fame in one spot you wont burn the bag. BUT, i dont know if i would have the nerve to do it if some stranger online was the one who suggested it haha!



This sounds right to me. Scary though!


----------



## Khaleesicat

The stitching is starting to come undone on the pocket of my square mini flap. There is a stitch that has come undone right near the edge. What do I do? I purchased the bag a few months back at Hirshleifer's. Does this need to be repaired?


----------



## gsrdez1

Oh no! I would take it back to Hirsh and ask them to fix it.


----------



## Khaleesicat

gsrdez1 said:


> Oh no! I would take it back to Hirsh and ask them to fix it.



I'll have to contact them and ship it. I ordered it from them and live a long way away.  going to get in touch with them first thing tomorrow.


----------



## gsrdez1

Khaleesicat said:


> I'll have to contact them and ship it. I ordered it from them and live a long way away.  going to get in touch with them first thing tomorrow.



Good luck!!!!!


----------



## deetee

Loose stitching is inevitable but you can prevent it from getting worse, so bring it in for repair.


----------



## Khaleesicat

deetee said:


> Loose stitching is inevitable but you can prevent it from getting worse, so bring it in for repair.



Yeah, I figure it's inevitable eventually. But I've only carried the bag under ten times.


----------



## Magdelene

I got mine in end of March I believe and used it for two times.. The stitches on the base and side had become loose too [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58][emoji58]


----------



## llamadelbae

JE2824 said:


> Are you sure that is a loose stitch or where the stitch ends? I have had both. It is an easy fix if it is loose stitch, but since it is brand new I would take it back. All Neimans can do is ship it back to BG. I would bring it to BG directly or a Chanel boutique. Can you post some more pics? Maybe it isn't a loose stitch, but perhaps were the sticking ends


I too have a loose stitch just hanging open, not an end that I can cut off. Were they able to fix it on-site that same day? :


----------



## LVlifer

If I bought this bag and had this stitch "sticking out" I would return it.


----------



## animal 1

Does anyone have any experience having a loose stitch on the back pocket of a Chanel mini rectangle? I went to the boutique today to ask about repairing a single loose stitch on the bottom left corner of the back pocket, and was told it would take 11-13 weeks, and would cost $585. The bag is a little over a year old, but was given as a gift, and purchased at a department store rather than a stand-alone boutique. The SA acknowledged that the bag was from the 2015 season, but said that there was nothing they could do, as the cost is a fixed price. Does anyone have any experience with having stitches become loose?


----------



## lallybelle

WTF? No way. Talk to someone else. I was charged 85 for stitching on my reissue.


----------



## ironic568

I believe that this is the current price list for repair/refurbisment. No way it should cost that much!


----------



## JazzyMac

I bought a Fall 2014 bag from NM in California.  The SA promised me that if I have ANY problems with my 225, that I should just go back to them and they would take care of it no matter what.


----------



## Sar

I actually just had this happen to me a few weeks ago. I popped a stitch on a purse I bought in 2008. I brought it to the Chanel store and they told me they would not be able to fix it locally because it would be hard to match the thread colour (its pink), especially since it was from 2008 and they probably didn't have the thread anymore. They said they would send it to Paris to be fixed, it would cost $75, and would be returned to me by December or January (at least 2-3 months). 

I was very pleased with the price so I sent off my purse. The very next week they phoned and said my purse was ready! I guess they were able to fix it locally after all. I am out of the country right now so my mother picked it up for me, and she said they restitched the entire front flap and it was PERFECTLY done. They also only charged $25! 

So $585 sounds extremely steep to me, but I guess it really depends on how bad it is. Here's a picture of my popped stitch before repair, for reference. 







Hope that helps, and good luck!


----------



## rpalotay87

I have this same issue on my WOC, about half of one of the threads popped on the corner. I was able to trim it with super fine scissors for the OCD in me is annoyed whenever I can see a slight fray. I bought my WOC from Nordies and don't have a Chanel store in my city (closest is 80 miles away). What would you all suggest?


----------



## demicouture

I would also call that uncalled for.
I have a Chanel from 15 odd years ago (my first Chanel) and it has a loose thread.
I already told my SA and my boutique (in europe) has absolutely no problem repairing a fault as such...just need to find time to take it in.


----------



## yinnie

A few years ago I took my vintage mini into NYC store for repair to the leather on the chain strap where the stitching had come undone and they quoted me like $30, ended up being complimentary.


----------



## LovetheLux

Perhaps you should try different stores!


----------



## honeyshopper

I had a loose stitch on my jumbo which was repaired for free at the boutique.


----------



## eckw

I bought a so-black chevron 2.55 reissue in the largest size (227) about a week ago from my local Chanel boutique store and just realised there is a loose stitch. Would you repair this or am I being too picky?? Thanks!!




(Technically I'm within my 14-day exchange period but my SA checked for a new one during my purchase and told me this was the last so-black 227 in my city (Hong Kong) so I don't have option to exchange and I want to keep the bag as I love it.)


----------



## Rachel

I will share my experience, as it's happening right now. I don't know if others will agree. I too bought a so black bag. a 17S mini. It was my dream bag. I searched everywhere for it. When it came, I was in love. However, there was a loose stitch. I tried to put it out of my mind, but it kept bothering me. It only got worse and that was with its tags on and never used. Just taking it out of the dustbag to admire it made the loose stitch more and more obvious. Just like you, an exchange wasn't possible. It was the last bag. I tortured myself over it. My local boutique said it would take months to repair.  I was given the option to return it and I'm doing so. I love the bag, but it doesn't feel special to me now. The problem directly from the start really deflated my experience. But, most people would likely have it repaired and enjoy their bag. I was just too bothered, as it was a very special gift to mark completing my Master's.  Very sad. I do hope that you choose what's best for you. I struggled with the decision for quite some time.


----------



## eckw

Rachel said:


> I will share my experience, as it's happening right now. I don't know if others will agree. I too bought a so black bag. a 17S mini. It was my dream bag. I searched everywhere for it. When it came, I was in love. However, there was a loose stitch. I tried to put it out of my mind, but it kept bothering me. It only got worse and that was with its tags on and never used. Just taking it out of the dustbag to admire it made the loose stitch more and more obvious. Just like you, an exchange wasn't possible. It was the last bag. I tortured myself over it. My local boutique said it would take months to repair.  I was given the option to return it and I'm doing so. I love the bag, but it doesn't feel special to me now. The problem directly from the start really deflated my experience. But, most people would likely have it repaired and enjoy their bag. I was just too bothered, as it was a very special gift to mark completing my Master's.  Very sad. I do hope that you choose what's best for you. I struggled with the decision for quite some time.



Thanks so much for sharing your experience, that's exactly what I am worried about - the long repair time!  I really love the so-black in jumbo/227 size bc I  prefer more discreet hardware on the larger bags.

They also had a 2.55 reissue in aged calf with ruthenium hw in the 227 size (not sure if it's still there) but  I wanted the so-black more.


----------



## Rachel

eckw said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your experience, that's exactly what I am worried about - the long repair time!  I really love the so-black in jumbo/227 size bc I  prefer more discreet hardware on the larger bags.
> 
> They also had a 2.55 reissue in aged calf with ruthenium hw in the 227 size (not sure if it's still there) but  I wanted the so-black more.



please don't let me 'scare' you away from a repair. It could be much faster in your area. It could have just been the SA I spoke with. Honestly things seem to have quite a lot of variance. I too liked the understated hardware. For me, it's so chic. But, also for me, I do not feel right spending that amount of money for a bag that isn't perfect and I shouldn't have to send it off for weeks and weeks before using it even once. That's just how I feel. But, your bag is so beautiful. You must do what your heart tells you.


----------



## yinnie

If you really love the bag, and can't get another, get it repaired! It's an easily fixable thing.


----------



## eckw

yinnie said:


> If you really love the bag, and can't get another, get it repaired! It's an easily fixable thing.



Thanks, yes I think I will!! Hopefully it won't take too long!


----------



## kewlada

if u really like the bag, keep it! personally, i would start using the bag first but i'll make sure my SA is aware of this loose thread and further down the road if it gets worse, then i'll send it in for repair.. i will feel sad if i didn't get a chance to use the bag first.. haha, but it's just me! hope u will enjoy the bag in good health!


----------



## yinnie

eckw said:


> Thanks, yes I think I will!! Hopefully it won't take too long!



I'm not sure where you are based, but I have taken in my bags to NYC 57th st boutique while I was on holiday there for stitch fixes and they were done in a couple of days. I also recently bought a pre owned reissue with a snapped stitch which I sent off to my local leather surgeon equivalent last Thursday and the repair was completed yesterday Tuesday (bag en route back to me already so total turnaround within a week!)


----------



## eckw

kewlada said:


> if u really like the bag, keep it! personally, i would start using the bag first but i'll make sure my SA is aware of this loose thread and further down the road if it gets worse, then i'll send it in for repair.. i will feel sad if i didn't get a chance to use the bag first.. haha, but it's just me! hope u will enjoy the bag in good health!



Thanks, that's a great suggestion! I'll msg my SA and send her the pic to let her know. Yes, that's exactly it! I want to use my bag now and the loose stitch doesn't deter me from using it but I don't want it to get worse either.  Thanks so much!


----------



## eckw

yinnie said:


> I'm not sure where you are based, but I have taken in my bags to NYC 57th st boutique while I was on holiday there for stitch fixes and they were done in a couple of days. I also recently bought a pre owned reissue with a snapped stitch which I sent off to my local leather surgeon equivalent last Thursday and the repair was completed yesterday Tuesday (bag en route back to me already so total turnaround within a week!)



I'm in HK and have never needed to repair anything from Chanel before. (I only have a tiny collection of 3 bags and one slg [emoji4]) If it really only takes a couple of days, then I don't mind parting with it for repair. Will check with my SA to see what she says.


----------



## BagLadyT

Rachel said:


> I will share my experience, as it's happening right now. I don't know if others will agree. I too bought a so black bag. a 17S mini. It was my dream bag. I searched everywhere for it. When it came, I was in love. However, there was a loose stitch. I tried to put it out of my mind, but it kept bothering me. It only got worse and that was with its tags on and never used. Just taking it out of the dustbag to admire it made the loose stitch more and more obvious. Just like you, an exchange wasn't possible. It was the last bag. I tortured myself over it. My local boutique said it would take months to repair.  I was given the option to return it and I'm doing so. I love the bag, but it doesn't feel special to me now. The problem directly from the start really deflated my experience. But, most people would likely have it repaired and enjoy their bag. I was just too bothered, as it was a very special gift to mark completing my Master's.  Very sad. I do hope that you choose what's best for you. I struggled with the decision for quite some time.



I would've done the same thing. Especially this being your celebratory gift for such an accomplishment!


----------



## Tuned83

I had a loose stitch in my jumbo, I snipped it myself (not suggesting you do that btw). This was over 2 years ago. The bag is fine. Basically this wouldn't bother me but if it does you send it back or get it repaired.


----------



## eckw

Tuned83 said:


> I had a loose stitch in my jumbo, I snipped it myself (not suggesting you do that btw). This was over 2 years ago. The bag is fine. Basically this wouldn't bother me but if it does you send it back or get it repaired.



Haha, I was tempted to snip it off too! Either that or work the loose stitch back inside the edge. I held back as this is the most expensive bag in my Chanel collection!


----------



## mia55

yinnie said:


> I'm not sure where you are based, but I have taken in my bags to NYC 57th st boutique while I was on holiday there for stitch fixes and they were done in a couple of days. I also recently bought a pre owned reissue with a snapped stitch which I sent off to my local leather surgeon equivalent last Thursday and the repair was completed yesterday Tuesday (bag en route back to me already so total turnaround within a week!)



Hi, I have a jumbo with loose stitches as well and wondering if you can share the cost of repair from leather surgeons? Thanks so much


----------



## Jenes

I took my reissue to the Yorkdale store (in Toronto) and was told that some repairs can be done locally. In my case, because I needed the lock replaced and some stitches re-done, the bag was sent to France. It took exactly 5 weeks to complete and the cost was $123 CAN. 

The manager did mention that for simple fixes (ie. a few loose stitches), they contract the work to local repair shops and the bag can be returned in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## starprism_7

If you love the bag, opt for repair. Contact your SA, ask her opinion. If they have a local repair (or a neighbouring country that has one), you will get the bag faster compared to having it sent to Paris. 

I had a similiar experience, and my SA took it in no question asked & got it fixed in a month. No charges since its new. To me its worth it for a bag that I really love & dont want to be apart with. The bag holding up great till now.


----------



## hollyyih

eckw said:


> I bought a so-black chevron 2.55 reissue in the largest size (227) about a week ago from my local Chanel boutique store and just realised there is a loose stitch. Would you repair this or am I being too picky?? Thanks!!
> 
> View attachment 3722384
> 
> 
> (Technically I'm within my 14-day exchange period but my SA checked for a new one during my purchase and told me this was the last so-black 227 in my city (Hong Kong) so I don't have option to exchange and I want to keep the bag as I love it.)



I had a loose stitch. They did a rush repair and it only took 3 weeks. It came back looking exactly as it left but without the stitch problem!


----------



## yinnie

mia55 said:


> Hi, I have a jumbo with loose stitches as well and wondering if you can share the cost of repair from leather surgeons? Thanks so much



I'm actually based in Australia so it was the leather surgeon equivalent here. Cost was $30aud.


----------



## mia55

yinnie said:


> I'm actually based in Australia so it was the leather surgeon equivalent here. Cost was $30aud.


Thanks for letting me know. I'm still debating if I should get it fixed or use it as it is. Decisions decisions


----------



## eckw

Spoke with my SA and she is going to try and track down a replacement bag for me (as I am within my exchange period).  But if not, she'll help me get it repaired and she says it shouldn't take more than a week or so.  (It'll be done locally as they have a workshop here. Apparently only the most complicated repair jobs get sent to Paris as it could take as much as a year to get it back!)


----------



## Rachel

eckw said:


> Spoke with my SA and she is going to try and track down a replacement bag for me (as I am within my exchange period).  But if not, she'll help me get it repaired and she says it shouldn't take more than a week or so.  (It'll be done locally as they have a workshop here. Apparently only the most complicated repair jobs get sent to Paris as it could take as much as a year to get it back!)


wow! if it's only going to take that long, than you should do it, imo!


----------



## luvpaige

I was so excited to received a text from my SA that new shipment of mini came in today. Finally I get my hands on the red caviar mini. I tried on both rectangle and square, the length of the chain seem to be the same. In the end I choose the square mini. 



When I went home to try on the bag, I realized that there is a loose stitch at the flap. It's like they missed out a stitch and the thread is hanging loose. There are also some peeling spots at the edge of interior. 









I have to travel back to store tomorrow. But my SA told me it's the last red square mini they have.


----------



## Vanana

Wow this is the first square mini in this red that I've seen. Sorry to hear it's not are with the quality workmanship that should have came with it (it's chanel! This sloppiness should not happen) 

I hope they can some how make this right for you


----------



## luvpaige

Vanana said:


> Wow this is the first square mini in this red that I've seen. Sorry to hear it's not are with the quality workmanship that should have came with it (it's chanel! This sloppiness should not happen)
> 
> I hope they can some how make this right for you



It's the last square mini in store so I exchanged to a rectangle mini. 
Really disappointed with the workmanship of the square. Chanel should do a proper QC before releasing bags to the sale floor. 
I will upload some pic of my new mini later. [emoji4]


----------



## Vanana

luvpaige said:


> It's the last square mini in store so I exchanged to a rectangle mini.
> Really disappointed with the workmanship of the square. Chanel should do a proper QC before releasing bags to the sale floor.
> I will upload some pic of my new mini later. [emoji4]


Well it's great to hear at least you were able to replace with a very difficult to get rectangular mini that you're happy with!


----------



## luvpaige

Here is my red mini. I love the dark red. 


At first I chose the square because the chain for both square and rectangle is almost the same length. Today my SA brought out another rectangle, the length of the chain is longer than the one she show me previously. Comparison with my 13C lambskin, the chain of 17B is slightly shorter. 




I am so in love with the red caviar mini [emoji7]


----------



## Claidy

I think the logo on new rectangular mini leans slightly towards the right.


----------



## chanelphilic

I bought this M/L flap bag during my trip to Paris only 2 months ago, and I used it less than 10 times. Today I noticed there are 3 stitches popping out. I'm not sure they are loose stitches or just where the stitch end. Also there is crack on the back. Is is consider normal ? I'm very disappoint right now because this is my holy grail bag. Please let me know your opinion. Thanks !


----------



## Wenbabe

I have the same issue on my mini lamb skin!  Just saw the loose stitching today Andy I am worried ... I used eye lash glue to make it stick so hopefully it won’t extend the loose stiches .. aww I should’ve go to the boutique to show them to see what they can do for me     





animal 1 said:


> Does anyone have any experience having a loose stitch on the back pocket of a Chanel mini rectangle? I went to the boutique today to ask about repairing a single loose stitch on the bottom left corner of the back pocket, and was told it would take 11-13 weeks, and would cost $585. The bag is a little over a year old, but was given as a gift, and purchased at a department store rather than a stand-alone boutique. The SA acknowledged that the bag was from the 2015 season, but said that there was nothing they could do, as the cost is a fixed price. Does anyone have any experience with having stitches become loose?


----------



## shijay

Hi ladies - this is the first mini I’ve seen and picked up. It just got sent to me from act 2 last week. I was looking at it carefully and noticed this...is this really bad ? Or do you overlook it? Does one loose stitch mean more unraveling ? Ugh I am so new to chanel purchasing and I thought I’m paying for worry free quality :/  thanks for your advice in advance!!


----------



## sadhunni

shijay said:


> Hi ladies - this is the first mini I’ve seen and picked up. It just got sent to me from act 2 last week. I was looking at it carefully and noticed this...is this really bad ? Or do you overlook it? Does one loose stitch mean more unraveling ? Ugh I am so new to chanel purchasing and I thought I’m paying for worry free quality :/  thanks for your advice in advance!!


I would return that. Not acceptable at all, especially for the price these bags cost.


----------



## shijay

It’s sad cuz they are all sold out and I probably won’t be able to get a replacement ...but I’ve been hearing so much about quality issues :/


----------



## sadhunni

Maybe send it in for repair? It should free since you got it not long ago.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Send it back for repair, free within one year. Contact your SA for a free mailing label to send it back for repair if you go in person. Good luck.


----------



## shijay

Thanks I’m going to take it in today as it’s still within the 14 days. I could just ignore it but yes for that price .....


----------



## lallybelle

It's a stitch. Stuff happens. If they can't exchange for you due to no more stock and there is nothing else wrong with the mini, let them fix it for you. It will be free and it's a very easy repair. Good luck.


----------



## tinkerella

Sorry to restart an old thread but I’m currently in the same predicament as OP back then. Got my small CF about three weeks ago and used it for the second time today. As I was packing it back into the dust bag, I realized there’s a loose stitch at the bottom of the bag 




This is my first ever Chanel so I’m pretty disappointed. Actually my leather chain isn’t perfect (there’s one twisted link) but I was willing to live with it since some helpful ladies over here mentioned that it’s normal and the links will straighten with wear. But finding a loose stitch is really upsetting. Have told my SA and she is currently checking with the after-sales team. Hope she updates me soon [emoji1317]


----------



## Koffee Tea

Hi there! 
I just got my medium classic flap and after using it delicately for less than 3 times, I realized the back stitching is out on one side. 
Did anyone experience the same? Is that normal?


----------



## OCMomof3

Posting a picture would be helpful, as we can really see what is going on.


----------



## Koffee Tea

apologies! just included the picture


----------



## BagLoverTX1231

I just got a Maxi in Paris in October and the same thing happened.  It was only my second time using it that I noticed it.  I took it into my local boutique and the SA said they will ship it back to Paris (I live in the US) to be repaired.  She reminded me that since they are handmade these things can happen. It doesn't make me mad at all, since they are so willing to fix it free of charge.  I also sent off a pink lambskin Jumbo to be completely re-dyed and it came back absolutely gorgeous and for only $285 USD!


----------



## bosslady

This happened mwith my jumbo flap a few days after getting it. I was sad but I couldn’t exchange  it because at the time it was really hard to get that color and style etc. so I ended up using it until it needed to go to the spa a couple of years later and they ended up fixing it. It’s kind of heartbreaking but it never extended beyond that it never damage the bag or anything like that. I just couldn’t bear with parting with it when it was new to have it sent back to be repaired at the time LOL


----------



## Koffee Tea

bosslady said:


> This happened mwith my jumbo flap a few days after getting it. I was sad but I couldn’t exchange  it because at the time it was really hard to get that color and style etc. so I ended up using it until it needed to go to the spa a couple of years later and they ended up fixing it. It’s kind of heartbreaking but it never extended beyond that it never damage the bag or anything like that. I just couldn’t bear with parting with it when it was new to have it sent back to be repaired at the time LOL


I feel the same too! Besides that back stitching that came off, I totally love my bag. So am kind of reluctant to send it back to the stores. Perhaps I’ll wait it out for a bit and do it before the year is up! Thank you all!


----------



## Zeremine

This happened to my reissue 227! I didn’t feel like sending my workhorse bag away for however many weeks for a repair so I bought some waxed thread & stitched it back myself. These bags really don’t have a lot of room in the pocket between the flaps. Honestly not sure what I’m supposed to put in there that won’t bust the stitches lmao


----------



## ccbaggirl89

my stitching is very loose on both sides (inside unraveling, which connects to those back stitches). it's been that way for a few years now and i made the decision to keep using it without seeking repairs. it'll hold up for a long time, still. but you can easily get it fixed by taking it in.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I have 2 pre-loved bags that came that way. I am using them without the stitching. There is more room this way! If I want to sell them, I will probably repair it myself or take it somewhere local. I’m not trusting Chanel to send my bags overseas for weeks for a repair! I’ve heard too many stories of lost/damaged bags etc.


----------



## BagsandBabies

BagLoverTX1231 said:


> I just got a Maxi in Paris in October and the same thing happened.  It was only my second time using it that I noticed it.  I took it into my local boutique and the SA said they will ship it back to Paris (I live in the US) to be repaired.  She reminded me that since they are handmade these things can happen. It doesn't make me mad at all, since they are so willing to fix it free of charge.  I also sent off a pink lambskin Jumbo to be completely re-dyed and it came back absolutely gorgeous and for only $285 USD!


 
Oh wow! Is this resent that they redyed your bag? I was told they didn’t off this service anymore.


----------



## ivory_tower

Hey everyone! I've been browsing this forum almost daily for a while now and finally made my first purchase from a Chanel Boutique yesterday (been watching Chanel runway shows since I was seven)!!  I ended up driving up to my nearest boutique about two and half hours from where I live w/ family as a special surprise trip and it was an absolutely incredible experience--the SA who helped me was beyond friendly and patient and noting my excitement, stuffed my bag with two handfuls of camellias as well as a couple of the KL-drawn birthday/Christmas cards SAs send out to their clients. Overall it was a dream a long time in the making! I ended up walking out with a red clutch on chain rather than the black rectangular mini / woc that I had in mind because we both agreed it fit me better.

Anyways, today I finally unboxed my clutch and noticed that one the threads on the zipper pull is longer/ loose looking than the other zipper pull (the clutch I ended up buying was not the one I had tried on and inspected since my SA had found a brand new one in the back during checkout) and was wondering if the awesome and knowledgeable people of pf could help advise a newbie whether it is a popped/ loose thread and/or a big deal, or if it is just the end of the thread/ something else but nothing to worry about.

Is this something worth having them take a look at or is it something I could either needle back in or clip off if necessary (it seems though there is still a normal amount of thread in the stitch hole)?

Honestly, it would very hard for me to return to the boutique to have them look at it, and wouldn't want to do so if this isn't an absolutely deal breaking issue.  Could I call customer service to figure something out/ have it shipped to the store? I will be moving in September and will have a Chanel Boutique only ten minutes from my home--if this needs to be fixed could I use it in the mean time and bring it in there for them to fix w/ no charge? I don't want to make this a bigger deal than necessary and am not sure if it is something to worry about or not.

Any advice is welcome! Thank you so much for your help in advance (and inspiring my love for Chanel up until now through your posts)!


----------



## KittyKat65

I don't think it is a big deal.  It looks as though the thread was not cut after sewing.  However, if it does become an issue, you could take it to the Chanel boutique near where you move to in September.  Keep the receipt and take it in and it will be a free fix with the warranty.

That's a beautiful red


----------



## ivory_tower

KittyKat65 said:


> I don't think it is a big deal.  It looks as though the thread was not cut after sewing.  However, if it does become an issue, you could take it to the Chanel boutique near where you move to in September.  Keep the receipt and take it in and it will be a free fix with the warranty.
> 
> That's a beautiful red


Thanks, KittyKat65! That's what I thought since there doesn't appear to be any thread missing or popping out from the actual stitching holes just the extra long bits of thread on that side of the zipper pull, and since I remember reading someone post about the same issue a few weeks ago too (but I guess you can never be too paranoid or careful with your first chanel!). Do you think it would be okay if I carefully clipped them down myself?

I didn't plan to fall in love with the Cruise 2019 red but its just so beautiful in person, and I knew that it would be my forever bag! PS: I couldn't help but take a peek, and I'd love to make my next bag a flapbag with handle like your gold beauty! So lucky!


----------



## KittyKat65

I think you should go ahead and clip the thread.  As long as the stitch is secure, you will be fine


----------



## BagLoverTX1231

BagsandBabies said:


> Oh wow! Is this resent that they redyed your bag? I was told they didn’t off this service anymore.


Yes!  It was just about a month ago.  However, they will only do it on bags that are less than 5 years old and are one solid color.  I have a black and white caviar that has some color transfer, but the SA said they can't do that one because it's two colors.


----------



## Tuned83

That would not be a deal breaker for me. I would snip myself but that's me. Can we see the rest of the bag please +/- mod shots? Thanks


----------



## F a e

I agree with what everyone has said so far. It doesn’t look like an issue. I would also love to see the rest of the bag & mod shots. Congratulations on your first Chanel! It’s a gorgeous red.


----------



## eckw

Congrats on your lovely purchase and agree with everyone else about trying to snip loose thread for now. Btw your SA sound amazing and even if you move away, I’d keep her contact in case you want to reach out in the future for a hard-to-find style. And yes, mod shots please!!!!


----------



## lipstick_bandit

I actually think this is normal. It is an end thread that has unraveled. The thread shouldn't unravel anymore beyond that point. A secured knot should be stopping it. The end thread is just an extra little piece that didn't get snipped off or glued down. Most people just simply cut off these end threads. I've had this happen on two Chanels (one being a jumbo) and freaked out both times, lol. The SA was like "I can go in the back room and snip this off for you so we won't have to send it off and you be without a bag for weeks/ months because that's exactly what repair is going to do."  I've had the jumbo about five years now and that unraveled area is still the same and my other bag is three years old. Just make sure the knot is secured and you're good to go.


----------



## moimimi

Zeremine said:


> This happened to my reissue 227! I didn’t feel like sending my workhorse bag away for however many weeks for a repair so I bought some waxed thread & stitched it back myself. These bags really don’t have a lot of room in the pocket between the flaps. Honestly not sure what I’m supposed to put in there that won’t bust the stitches lmao


Thanks Zeremine - good to know I am not the only person to put a needle and thread to stitch  my so black reissue myself!


----------



## ivory_tower

Tuned83 said:


> That would not be a deal breaker for me. I would snip myself but that's me. Can we see the rest of the bag please +/- mod shots? Thanks





F a e said:


> I agree with what everyone has said so far. It doesn’t look like an issue. I would also love to see the rest of the bag & mod shots. Congratulations on your first Chanel! It’s a gorgeous red.





eckw said:


> Congrats on your lovely purchase and agree with everyone else about trying to snip loose thread for now. Btw your SA sound amazing and even if you move away, I’d keep her contact in case you want to reach out in the future for a hard-to-find style. And yes, mod shots please!!!!



Thank you very much for your advice ! I posted some mod shots here if you would like to see: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/first-time-shopping-at-chanel-not-at-all-what-i-expected.1006139/ 

I will definitely be keeping in contact with my SA after I move back to my dorm- very grateful to have met her.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Hey guys,
I’ve had this bag since start of the new year, and used it only 2-3x. There a loose stitch on the bag. Should I bring it in and have them fix it or just snip it off? I know these bags are handmade so it may not be 100% perfect, but I do get bothered with small flaws. Anyone had experience with this?


----------



## carrie8i8

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Hey guys,
> I’ve had this bag since start of the new year, and used it only 2-3x. There a loose stitch on the bag. Should I bring it in and have them fix it or just snip it off? I know these bags are handmade so it may not be 100% perfect, but I do get bothered with small flaws. Anyone had experience with this?



It looks like if you snip it off it would be fine.  I would just snip it with very sharp scissors and call it a day


----------



## ChanelMini

I also had this with 2 of my bags.
I bought a bag and within a week a stitch came loose i returned to the store and they had it fixed for me . The other one just happend last week but i got it for a Year now .. i dont want to drive an hour for 1 loose stitch   But scared to cut it myself . So i am following this topic as well


----------



## vivaciousbev1

ChanelMini said:


> I also had this with 2 of my bags.
> I bought a bag and within a week a stitch came loose i returned to the store and they had it fixed for me . The other one just happend last week but i got it for a Year now .. i dont want to drive an hour for 1 loose stitch   But scared to cut it myself . So i am following this topic as well


Haha I’m literally in the same situation!!


----------



## 3threebabies

ChanelMini said:


> I also had this with 2 of my bags.
> I bought a bag and within a week a stitch came loose i returned to the store and they had it fixed for me . The other one just happend last week but i got it for a Year now .. i dont want to drive an hour for 1 loose stitch   But scared to cut it myself . So i am following this topic as well


Do you know how they fixed your first bag? As someone who worked luxury retail, we would often use common sense quick fixes for items. There is part of me that wonders if Chanel simply snipped the thread, but I have no personal experience.


----------



## ChanelMini

3threebabies said:


> Do you know how they fixed your first bag? As someone who worked luxury retail, we would often use common sense quick fixes for items. There is part of me that wonders if Chanel simply snipped the thread, but I have no personal experience.



I went to the Boutique and they called the seamstress that works for chanel (in the netherlands ) she took te bag at the back and came a couple minutes after back with it.. i wasnt there with her but i think she just cut it.. since it was all in a couple of minutes .


----------



## 3threebabies

ChanelMini said:


> I went to the Boutique and they called the seamstress that works for chanel (in the netherlands ) she took te bag at the back and came a couple minutes after back with it.. i wasnt there with her but i think she just cut it.. since it was all in a couple of minutes .


Thank you; I expected that. However, I am sure there could be instances where a loose thread isn’t always benign.


----------



## PurpleLilac97

I would snip it. I just did it on the bottom of a wallet. Then I dab a tiny bit of Vaseline on it to smooth down any frayed ends. Never had a problem.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

Update: just snipped it off with clippers. I looked carefully and the end of the thread was like burnt (like a wax covering and it used to lay on top of an existing stitch, which just meant it was an extra thread). Saved my Chanel thank goodness!


----------



## ChanelObessesion

Hi I bought vintage chanel and was wondering is getting repairs done for loose or popped stitching do-able? Who do you recommend? Or should I return the bag before return policy is over? I have caviar and patent leather. Thanks


----------



## FashionForwardChick

I'm SO LATE in the game but stumbling across this thread and I must say that I went to Chanel to have a loose stitch fixed and it came back with ANOTHER loose one ... sent it back again and ANOTHER loose one ... after the 3rd time they gave me a whole new chanel bag. This was chanel in NYC I think madison? and it was roughly 7 years ago.


----------



## caffeineandcoco

Hi everyone! I just received my small classic flap in silver hardware yesterday and was extremely thrilled to get it. Unfortunately, after inspecting it today, I noticed that a stitch near the grommet is slightly loose. Would you keep the bag or exchange it? I would love to know your thoughts as it is slightly bothering me. 

Attached are photos of what I am talking about. Thanks


----------



## caffeineandcoco




----------



## caffeineandcoco




----------



## Sushibunny

Funny thing is my black cf also has it but I never noticed till month later ! It doesnt bother me but if you can't stop thinking about it get exchanged so your happy with your purchase.


----------



## caffeineandcoco

Sushibunny said:


> Funny thing is my black cf also has it but I never noticed till month later ! It doesnt bother me but if you can't stop thinking about it get exchanged so your happy with your purchase.



Thank you for letting me know that your cf also has it! It is a relief to know that I'm not the only one who has this minor stitching issue  I'm still on the fence on exchanging it cause I don't want to end up with a cf with major issues (crooked flap, uneven quilting, major stitching issues, etc.)


----------



## Zsuzysamanta

My CF jumbo has one on the corner and is far worse than yours. I don’t believe perfect pieces exist so it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## Egel

caffeineandcoco said:


> Thank you for letting me know that your cf also has it! It is a relief to know that I'm not the only one who has this minor stitching issue  I'm still on the fence on exchanging it cause I don't want to end up with a cf with major issues (crooked flap, uneven quilting, major stitching issues, etc.)


Can these major issues like a crooked flap, uneven quilting or major stitching issues come from one looser thread? Everybody always mentions the stitching but I just can't find what a loose stitch actually does. When is a loose stitch harmful and how does that differ from a manageable one? Now it just seems like a bag buying the wrong one will make your bag unravel any minute. What's the difference, where should I be mindful off?


----------



## caffeineandcoco

Zsuzysamanta said:


> My CF jumbo has one on the corner and is far worse than yours. I don’t believe perfect pieces exist so it doesn’t bother me.


Thanks for your response ! That is very true - there will always be one flaw that you can find in a classic flap


----------



## caffeineandcoco

Egel said:


> Can these major issues like a crooked flap, uneven quilting or major stitching issues come from one looser thread? Everybody always mentions the stitching but I just can't find what a loose stitch actually does. When is a loose stitch harmful and how does that differ from a manageable one? Now it just seems like a bag buying the wrong one will make your bag unravel any minute. What's the difference, where should I be mindful off?


I think it really depends on the location of the loose stitch. The more I thought about possible causes, the one near the grommet on mine is from the grommets being pressed into the bag (which is normal I think). Where as if it’s on the edge of the bag, that’s where it could cause potential issues since a lot of wear tends to happen in those areas (and could be prone to getting caught on something).


----------



## caffeineandcoco

Egel said:


> Can these major issues like a crooked flap, uneven quilting or major stitching issues come from one looser thread? Everybody always mentions the stitching but I just can't find what a loose stitch actually does. When is a loose stitch harmful and how does that differ from a manageable one? Now it just seems like a bag buying the wrong one will make your bag unravel any minute. What's the difference, where should I be mindful off?


I don’t think a crooked flap or uneven quilting can come from one loose stitch per say - I think those instances it’s just bad craftsmanship. However, if a loose stitch “gets out of hand” then it might cause major stitching issues. Hope that helps


----------



## pinkypink00

found one on one of my bags too but kept it because it was hard to find. so tempted to cut it off but scared of the other stitches getting loose


----------



## Egel

@caffeineandcoco Thank you for your response. I am learning so much by just reading on this forum and I just completely missed the chapter on stitches. I knew it was important but nobody ever wrote to what regards. 

I'm quite sure the sa can tell it will be my first premier bag. I don't want to be shown a bad batch and picking a faulty bag because I'm to inexperienced to tell the difference.


----------



## XCCX

Zsuzysamanta said:


> My CF jumbo has one on the corner and is far worse than yours. I don’t believe perfect pieces exist so it doesn’t bother me.


I agree, 100% perfect bags almost don’t exist. I don’t mind small issues..


----------



## caffeineandcoco

pinkypink00 said:


> found one on one of my bags too but kept it because it was hard to find. so tempted to cut it off but scared of the other stitches getting loose
> 
> View attachment 4847954


Oh no! I'm sorry to hear that you have loose stitch as well . I wouldn't cut it either in the event that other stitches get loose like you said. I am sure it is a beautiful bag overall .


----------



## caffeineandcoco

Egel said:


> @caffeineandcoco Thank you for your response. I am learning so much by just reading on this forum and I just completely missed the chapter on stitches. I knew it was important but nobody ever wrote to what regards.
> 
> I'm quite sure the sa can tell it will be my first premier bag. I don't want to be shown a bad batch and picking a faulty bag because I'm to inexperienced to tell the difference.



I definitely would try to see the bag in person if you can! Unfortunately, I don't live near a boutique so I have the SA send me detailed photos of everything (front, back, both sides, and the bottom). However, you wouldn't be able to minor issues like this loose stitch in the photos. My advice would be to stand your ground, and don't feel pressured to purchase the bag right away even if it is "the last one in the boutique or the country." You should truly love the bag you're purchasing. Good luck with your hunt for your Chanel bag, and feel free to message me if you'd like more advice on buying Chanel bags !


----------



## wenhuy

Hi Chanel experts, need your opinion here...
I recently purchased a Preowned Reissue 226 and found there was a fuzzy stitch on the edge so I used sharp scissors to cut off the fuzzy part. Today I discovered that stitch is actually loose so I was just curious and tried to pull it and the stitch did come out more (shouldn’t have done that sigh). Then I used a needle to try to push the excessive part back in and now I‘m not sure what to do with it


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Does it seem like it's going to affect the next stitch? Or is it isolated to that one stitch? If it's isolated I would just try to not fuss with it any more and leave it. If you think it's going to "unravel" (I highly doubt anything this drastic would happen), you should just take it to the boutique. It seems like repairs have been taking a long time due to COVID though.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Been there done that. Yes it will unravel.  Mine unraveled pass the stitch intersection.  I sent my bag to the leather surgeon and now I can't tell that it was ever loose. It took about three weeks. I am very satisfied with the results. I was worried since the popped stitch was so closed to the grommet.


----------



## Nyc729

Hi Ladies,

I just bought a new classic medium flap in black caviar / SHW from BG in NYC. I originally went to the Chanel store on 57th and was told by the SA they had none available in the city (not true), and they were trying to sell me a floor model that had scratches on the inside (eek!!). I then went to BG across the street, and luckily they had one new bag available.

I didn’t inspect the bag until coming home, and I noticed that a few stitches are ever so slightly loose. I’m not terribly picky, so I will probably be keeping the bag (especially if there is a shortage in NYC), but was wondering if any others have noticed something like this and if it is normal for Chanel bags. It’s very subtle and not visible unless you look very closely, but just wanted some assurance that this is ok. After spending $7k on a bag, I’d want it to be as perfect as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## wenhuy

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Does it seem like it's going to affect the next stitch? Or is it isolated to that one stitch? If it's isolated I would just try to not fuss with it any more and leave it. If you think it's going to "unravel" (I highly doubt anything this drastic would happen), you should just take it to the boutique. It seems like repairs have been taking a long time due to COVID though.


I think you are right, it is isolated. Phew, now I feel much better, thank you!


----------



## wenhuy

PurpleRabbit said:


> Been there done that. Yes it will unravel.  Mine unraveled pass the stitch intersection.  I sent my bag to the leather surgeon and now I can't tell that it was ever loose. It took about three weeks. I am very satisfied with the results. I was worried since the popped stitch was so closed to the grommet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881373
> 
> View attachment 4881382


Thanks for sharing. Can't believe the stitch can unravel like this  Chanel really needs to improve their quality


----------



## alyssamay_xx

I think it’s hardly noticeable but if it bothers you definitely get it replaced!


----------



## honeybunch

It can be sent away for repair or some boutiques repair it in-house. My previous classic flap had two loose stitches (from new) that looked far worse than yours and I was just prepared to accept it as I was sick of trying to find the perfect flap. I would keep it as it doesn’t look bad and the caviar on yours looks beautiful!


----------



## shuijingblog

I’m having the same issue with my brand new classic flap! 
I found loose stitchings on the bottom of the flap when I got home.
Quite worried these loose stitchings will become more loose in the future... I do want to keep the bag for a very long time. 
Would you guys keep this or exchange it? 
Given this bag costed almost AUD$11k, I’m not comfortable with a less than perfect bag...


----------



## Itzoh101

How long does it really take for repairs? I send off my woc and it’s been a little over a month and I haven’t heard anything besides receiving my receipt. Im Just a bit concerned.


----------



## Christofle

Itzoh101 said:


> How long does it really take for repairs? I send off my woc and it’s been a little over a month and I haven’t heard anything besides receiving my receipt. Im Just a bit concerned.



If I remember right my key holder only took 5 weeks. However in Covid times I wouldn’t be surprised if it were months.


----------



## Chloe1004

Hello, I just received my small coco handle today and after careful inspection, I saw one loose stitch hanging out at the corner of the flap.  I believe that it's where the thread ends so it probably should not cause any problem.  I had it shipped to me from another state so I need to either ship it back (which I rather not do) or drive 5 hours to get there. I have family living near there so I can make this an excuse to see them.  I read here that they will probably cut it off or use a lighter to burn it off.  Is this nothing to be worried about? I wish they would just make a perfect bag for the price that we are paying!


----------



## Itzoh101

Christofle said:


> If I remember right my key holder only took 5 weeks. However in Covid times I wouldn’t be surprised if it were months.


 I send my WOC off for repairs in early November 2020 and I got a call to pick it up in Jan 20, 2021


----------



## E__e

I would be bothered by this due to the price paid.


----------



## E__e

Whilst I am here, does anyone know if it’s normal for Chanel to display misaligned stitching? I have a 2014 Grocery Flapbag Medium in  from the Fall/Winter collection.

I Purchased here: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164912967883

Previously purchased from:
https://www.luxedh.com/products/chanel-bag-grocery-by-chanel-medium-black-quilted-lambskin-cc

The interior stitching for the internal drawstring lambskin flap has odd stitching alignment. I have already having the bag authenticated by 2 companies who have both deemed it authentic. 

If anyone has experienced or seen similar stitching on any Chanel bag I would really appreciate your insight.

Or any advise would be really appreciated.

Thank you. E


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Chloe1004 said:


> Hello, I just received my small coco handle today and after careful inspection, I saw one loose stitch hanging out at the corner of the flap.  I believe that it's where the thread ends so it probably should not cause any problem.  I had it shipped to me from another state so I need to either ship it back (which I rather not do) or drive 5 hours to get there. I have family living near there so I can make this an excuse to see them.  I read here that they will probably cut it off or use a lighter to burn it off.  Is this nothing to be worried about? I wish they would just make a perfect bag for the price that we are paying!



I experienced something similar and felt upset as well.

At the end of the day I just cut it very carefully and forgot about the issue. Nothing bad has happened either. I agree that it shouldn’t happen to a bag of this price range though.


----------



## Iamfashionizta

I bought a pre-loved Chanel mini square flap but noticed 1 loose stitch. I am not sure if i am going to return or just keep it. There are no other flaws.

Leaning towards keeping it but worried it will get worse. Would you send it for repair or just leave it?


----------



## luvleeness

I'm disheartened to find so many issues here. When I got my mini reissue in the October of 2020, there were 2 loose threads and was advised by my sweet and friendly SA to leave it be as it could just be the ends. This bag unfortunately was better than the other one they had (structural issues). After gently using the bag only 5 times, I noticed that the fraying had gotten worse and there are more now, about 5 that are obvious.
It was surprising to hear that chanel considers this normal. I've been using my humble (coach), other luxury purses (ysl, lv, burberry + chanel coco handle) and daily prada wallet with no thread issues these past 5-10 years. If our beloved Coco Chanel advocated for making statements while keeping things practical (the reissue for instance was made to be stored flat for storage and the chain in metal to prevent theft related sabotage, how wonderfully brilliant), then I would think that good quality threads should be part of the construction. 

I'm concerned about the future of this bag if left as is. 

The bag is 14 months old. The pictures have been sent to their repair team and I'm hoping something could be done about this at no cost to me. Were you able to get a free repair after year 1?


----------



## unspokenlove_

Hello everyone,

This is my first Chanel purchase. I got the small black classic Chanel bag in caviar from the Neiman Marcus Chanel. I didn't thoroughly look at the bag as they wrapped it in the back and I was too excited about it. Looking at the bag now, I noticed a few loose seams such as the ones in the pictures. And the seams on the flap look a bit fuzzy as if someone rubbed them (not pictured). 

I was wondering if this is normal and what would you suggest I do?

Thanks so much!


----------



## luvleeness

unspokenlove_ said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first Chanel purchase. I got the small black classic Chanel bag in caviar from the Neiman Marcus Chanel. I didn't thoroughly look at the bag as they wrapped it in the back and I was too excited about it. Looking at the bag now, I noticed a few loose seams such as the ones in the pictures. And the seams on the flap look a bit fuzzy as if someone rubbed them (not pictured).
> 
> I was wondering if this is normal and what would you suggest I do?
> 
> Thanks so much!


Sorry to hear of your experience. Mine is worse with multiple loose threads and fuzzy bits. Maybe send pictures to your Chanel SA and ask for an inspection. They might just offer a replacement. The one on the flap looks troublesome to me. Is there a secured stitching under the loose thread on the flap? If so, it could be extra thread. I'm sure they would be able to help.


----------



## fashionelite

I noticed this frayed burgundy stitch on my black cf yesterday. I’m really worried about it now after reading this thread. I bought this bag last November and have used it a handful of times.
Does it look like a troublesome stitch? How will I know if it can unravel or not?
Tia.


----------

